# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  فرار از دست Lucky Patcher

## Ebrahimkh

سلام دوستان
خواهشا یه راهی بزارید جلو پای ما برا فرار از دست این نرم افزار

این نرم افزار به راحتی پرداخت درون برنامه ای بازار ما رو مثل یه چوب کبریت شکست وازش رد شد و کاربر عادی رو به کاربر
ویژه ارتقا داد خواهشن یه راهنمایی کنید چیکار کنم

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوستان کسی نظری نداره

----------


## saeidd

با اپلیکیشن خودم تستش کردم. از همون اول با رنگ قرمز نشونش میده (به این معنی که این برنامه پچ نمی شود و هیچ شانسی برای کرک کردن آنها وجود ندارد) و هیچ کاریش نمیتونه بکنه. چطور اپلیکیشن شما رو مثل شکستن چوب کبریت پچ کرده؟

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سلام سعید جان ممکنه شما بفرمایید تو سورستون از چه الگوریتمی استفاده کردید که این برنامه نتونسته روش عمل کنه؟؟؟


سعید جان یه سوال دیگه گوشی شما روته ؟؟؟ اگه روت نباشه این برنامه بخوبی عمل نمی کنه

----------


## saeidd

> سلام سعید جان ممکنه شما بفرمایید تو سورستون از چه الگوریتمی استفاده کردید که این برنامه نتونسته روش عمل کنه؟؟؟


الگوریتم خاصی نیست، برای ذخیره اطلاعات کاربر ویژه از SharedPreferences استفاده کردم.




> سعید جان یه سوال دیگه گوشی شما روته ؟؟؟ اگه روت نباشه این برنامه بخوبی عمل نمی کنه


آره روته

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سلام سعید جان ممکنه شما بفرمایید تو سورستون از چه الگوریتمی استفاده کردید که این برنامه نتونسته روش عمل کنه؟؟؟


سعید جان یه وسال دیگه گوشی شما روته ؟؟؟ اگه روت نباشه این برنامه بخوبی عمل نمی کنه



بنده هم برا پرداخت درون برنامه ای از SharedPreferences استفاده کردم
ولی براچی به راحتی کاربر عادی رو به کاربر ویژه ارتقا داد؟؟!!!



ممکنه یه راه حل اساسی پیشنهاد دهید تا منم از این منجلاب بیرون بیام



دوستان عزیز راهنمایی کنید

----------


## saeidd

Lucky Patcher وقتی برنامه رو پچ می کنه، امضای اون رو تغییر میده. پس میتونی اول برنامه ات امضا رو چک کنی، اگه تغییر کرده بود پیام بده و برنامه رو ببنده

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سعید جان شرمنده من تازه واردم نمیدونم این امضاش کجاست؟؟!!
منظورتون از امضا چیه

چه جور امضا رو محدود کنم


بازم یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## esideli

سلام
جالبه. روی برنامه خودم و چندتا برنامه دیگه هم تست کردم و توی همشون بدون پول، برنامه به نسخه کامل ارتقا داده شد. برنامه این جور عمل می کنه که بعد از کلیک روی پرداخت اصلا به بازار منتقل نمی شیم و برنامه lucky که باهاش برنامه رو پچ کردیم میاد بالا و دیگه تمام.
2 تا راه حل رو امتحان کردم که جواب نداد. یکی اینکه چک کردم اگه برنامه  lucky patcher  نصب بود به کاربر بگه تا زمانی که این برنامه نصبه برنامه ما اجرا نمیشه .

روش دوم هم چک کردن لایسنس برنامه بود که باز هم جواب نداد چون در واقع قسمت پرداخت درون برنامه ای دست کاری شده بود و لایسنس تغییری نکرده بود. البته گزینه تغییر لایسنس هم توی برنامه هست که روی برنامه من کار نکرد.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سلام دوست عزیز
حقیقتش این یه افتضاحه که به بار اومده 

بعضی برنامه ها رو نمیشه کرک کرد تا پول ندی نمی تونی کاری از پیش ببری
ولی برنامه ای که من نوشتم رو تو نیم سوت کاربر عادی رو به ویژه ارتقا داد
حالا بنظر شماها چیکار باید کنیم

اگه اینجوری باشه که دیگه فاتحه برنامه هامون خوندس



*دوستانی که به عنوان توسعه دهنده در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند خواهشن راهنمایی کنند*

----------


## #root#

> یکی اینکه چک کردم اگه برنامه  lucky patcher  نصب بود به کاربر بگه تا زمانی که این برنامه نصبه برنامه ما اجرا نمیشه که اصلا برنامه lucky pacher رو نمیشه فهمید که نصبه.


چرا نمیشه؟

----------


## c0mmander

عجب نرم افزار ملعونیه :)

اصلا قرمز غیر قرمز حالیش نیست .. همه رو کرک کرد پرداخت درون برنامه رو تبدیل کرده به چیزی شبیه به ماست.. 

من داخل یک بازی ایرانی اسمشو نمیارم علامتش داخل نرم افزار قرمز بود بود تست کردم راحت بعد از زدن کمه یک دیتالوگ فیتلر شده باز کرد تموم پیام درست رو فرستاد البته قبلش پچ کردم با اینکه قرمز بود.

همین جور در شگفتم ..

اخرین نسخه شو دان کنید ببنید باید چی کارش کنیم !

سرقت در کمتر از 3 ثانیه !!

----------


## esideli

> چرا نمیشه؟


تصحیح می کنم :

این برنامه هر چند وقت یک بار نام پکیجش رو عوض می کنه بخاطر همین چک کردن نصب بودن تا زمانی که نام پکیج عوض نشده باشه جواب میده.

----------


## c0mmander

*Ebrahimkh* عزیز دوست من لطفا اسم بازی ای رو که بردی ویرایش کن

اما اونم کامل پرداخت درون برنامهش کشک میشه!!! خیلی راحت هر قدر که ادم بخواد میشه سکه خرید!

از این بد تر نمیشه!!

----------


## Ebrahimkh

هرچیه تو همین لایسنسه

حالا چیکار باید کنیم
این لایسنس رو چجوری میشه دور از دست این برنامه قرار داد

باشه چشم ویرایش زدم

----------


## #root#

> فکر کنم وقتی برنامه lucky patcher بسته میشه لایسنس خودش رو پاک می کنه.


نمیدونم منظورتون از بررسی نصب اون برنامه چی و به چه شکل هست ولی من منظورم به این شکل هست، جریان لایسنس چی هست؟  :اشتباه: 

من هفته پیش که به بازار گفتم گفتن خبر داریم!  :متعجب:  و لینک این صفحه رو دادن، اگه اشتباه نکنم یکی از بهترین راه حل ها این تیکه هست :




> *برای درخواست خرید حتما از developer payload استفاده کنید*در  API نسخه ۳ پرداخت درون برنامه‌ای شما می‌توانید همراه هر درخواست خرید یک  developer payload هم به بازار ارسال کنید. این رشته می‌تواند به عنوان یک  شناسهٔ منحصر به فرد از سمت شما برای این خرید در نظر گرفته شود. بازار بعد  از اتمام مراحل خرید این رشته را همراه با جزئیات پرداخت به برنامهٔ شما  بازمی‌گرداند.
> شما باید این رشته را برای احراز هویت کاربری که  درخواست خرید را داده است به بازار ارسال کنید. برای محصولات مصرف شدنی این  رشته می‌تواند کاملا تصادفی ساخته شود، در حالیکه برای محصولاتی که مصرف  شدنی نیستند، برای اطمینان از صحت خریده شدن محصول باید از یک رشتهٔ منحصر  به فرد استفاده کنید.
> وقتی‌ که پاسخ را از بازار دریافت کردید، مطمئن  شوید developer payload که بازار همراه با جزئیات خرید به شما بازگردانده  است، همانی است که شما برای شروع عملیات پرداخت به بازار ارسال کرده بودید.  برای اطمینان از امنیت پیشنهاد می‌شود این عملیات را بر روی سرور خود  انجام دهید.

----------


## esideli

> نمیدونم منظورتون از بررسی نصب اون برنامه چی و به چه شکل هست ولی من منظورم به این شکل هست، جریان لایسنس چی هست؟ 
> 
> من هفته پیش که به بازار گفتم گفتن خبر داریم!  و لینک این صفحه رو دادن، اگه اشتباه نکنم یکی از بهترین راه حل ها این تیکه هست :


منظورم از لایسنس همون اضای برنامه هست و برسی نصب هم منظورم همون چک کردن نصب بودن بود.

----------


## esideli

*خب خب یک روش برای مقابله با این برنامه مخوف پیدا کردم که الان بهتون می گم.

*ابتدا بگم که نه می شه چک کرد برنامه  نصب هست یا نه و دوم اینکه این برنامه بدون تغییر لایسنس (امضای برنامه)  هم می تونه پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو دور بزنه.از اون جایی که این برنامه مخوف یعنی lucky patcher برای اجرای کاراش نیاز به دسترسی روت و گوشی روت شده داره، در صفحه اول برنامه با متد زیر چک می کنیم که گوشی طرف روت شده یا نه. در صورت روت بودن گوشی به کاربر می گیم که "این برنامه در گوشی روت شده قابل اجرا نمی باشد" و در غیر این صورت کاربر به برنامه وارد میشه. همون طور هم که می دونید گوشی های روت شده نسبت به کوشی های روت نشده خیلی کمتر هستند.

این متد بدون نیاز به هیچ فایل خارجی jar/lib کار می کنه.

متد:

    private static boolean isRooted() {
        return findBinary("su");
    }



    public static boolean findBinary(String binaryName) {
        boolean found = false;
        if (!found) {
            String[] places = {"/sbin/", "/system/bin/", "/system/xbin/", "/data/local/xbin/",
                    "/data/local/bin/", "/system/sd/xbin/", "/system/bin/failsafe/", "/data/local/"};
            for (String where : places) {
                if ( new File( where + binaryName ).exists() ) {
                    found = true;
                    break;
                }
            }
        }
        return found;
    }

توی oncreate هم این طوری استفاده می کنیم :


                if(isRooted()){
                    Toast.makeText(getBaseContext(), "این برنامه در گوشی روت شده قابل اجرا نمی باشد", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                }else{
                    کد های  ورود برنامه//
                }

*خب نظرتون چیه که برای جلوگیری از روت کردن گوشی توسط کاربرها و کرک برنامه هامون، همه برنامه نویس های ایرانی دسترسی به برنامه شون رو از گوشی روت محدود کنن؟*

----------


## esideli

.................

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوست عزیز بازم یه دنیا ممنون

ولی اینجوری که شما عرض کردید برنامه هامون دیگه بفروش نمیرسن

اگه یکی بگه این برنامه تو گوشی روت اجرا نمیشه دیگه کی دانلود بزنه ؟؟؟؟!!؟!؟


حداقل یه راه منطقی تر که همه بتونن به راحتی استفاده کنند



بازم ممنون

----------


## esideli

> دوست عزیز بازم یه دنیا ممنون
> 
> ولی اینجوری که شما عرض کردید برنامه هامون دیگه بفروش نمیرسن
> 
> اگه یکی بگه این برنامه تو گوشی روت اجرا نمیشه دیگه کی دانلود بزنه ؟؟؟؟!!؟!؟
> 
> 
> حداقل یه راه منطقی تر که همه بتونن به راحتی استفاده کنند
> 
> ...


اول بگم که فعلا این تنها راهی بود که پیدا کردم. احتمالا راه های بهتری هم هست ولی کسی که گوشیش روت باشه حالا امروز lucky patcher هست معلوم نیست فردا چه برنامه های دیگه ای بیان. فعلا ما دروازه رو می بندیم . این روت فقط به ضرر ما برنامه نویسا شده. 

چرا به فروش نمی رسه؟ مگه رایگان و درون پرداخت نمی خواین بزارین؟

----------


## Ebrahimkh

آره خب درون برنامه ای می خوام بزارم
بنظر شما این سورس جلوی لوک خوش شانس ما رو میگیره ؟؟؟!! خودتون تست زدین


من به بازار گفتم اونا گفت کدتون رو سمت سرور قرار بدین
گفتم یا للعجب این چی چی گفت 

حالا شما به این روشی که بازار بهش اکتفا کرده تا حالا کار کردین

----------


## c0mmander

> نمیدونم منظورتون از بررسی نصب اون برنامه چی و به چه شکل هست ولی من منظورم به این شکل هست، جریان لایسنس چی هست؟ 
> 
> من هفته پیش که به بازار گفتم گفتن خبر داریم!  و لینک این صفحه رو دادن، اگه اشتباه نکنم یکی از بهترین راه حل ها این تیکه هست :


بله بهترین راه همین هست.

امضای برنامه داخل این برنامه تغییر نمیکنه چون در حالت پرداخت درون برنامه برنامه پچ نمیشه فقط انگار با تغییر dns داخلی در حالت موقت فقط پیام که مارکت ارسال میکنه به صورت کلیشه ای رو به برنامه میده.

با توجه به اینکه پرداخت درون برنامه های ایران یک کپی از گوگل پلی هست (حتی به خودشون زحمت تغییر دادن پیام رو هم ندادن!) برنامه های ما هم به این طاعون دچار میشه.

اما باید یک برنامه سمت سرور درست کنید که با یک الگوریتم به خصوص یک رشته منحصر به فرد رو به برنامه بده و برنامه این رشته منحصر به فرد رو همراه با payload برای مارکت ارسال بفرسته. در نهایت بعد از جواب مارکت به برنامه خروجی رو به سرور بده و بررسی کنه که این رشته قبلا ثبت شده یا خیر. بهتره برای بهینه شدن یک سیستم ورود با داشته باشید که بعدا در صورتی که سرور شما مثلا یک میلیون کاربر داشت در حین جستجو به کم بودن سرعت مواجه نشید.

----------


## esideli

> آره خب درون برنامه ای می خوام بزارم
> بنظر شما این سورس جلوی لوک خوش شانس ما رو میگیره ؟؟؟!! خودتون تست زدین
> 
> 
> من به بازار گفتم اونا گفت کدتون رو سمت سرور قرار بدین
> گفتم یا للعجب این چی چی گفت 
> 
> حالا شما به این روشی که بازار بهش اکتفا کرده تا حالا کار کردین


ولا من همین امروز که شما گفتین فهمیدم همچین برنامه ای هست. اگه از برنامه های مشابه دیگه هم خبر دارین بگین تا از همین الان براش یه فکری بکنیم. این روش که گفتم هم خب کار میده. تا زمانی که گوشی روت باشه برناممون باز نمیشه. برنامه  هم برای اجرا نیاز به دسترسی روت داره. اگه چند نفر نتونن از برنامه استفاده کنن بهتر از این هست که عده ای بخوان زرنگی کنن.

به هر حال اگه کسی روش بهتری پیدا کرد بگه و همون طور که گفتم گوشی روت شده کلا به ضرر ماست.

----------


## #root#

> بله بهترین راه همین هست.
> 
> امضای برنامه داخل این برنامه تغییر نمیکنه چون در حالت پرداخت درون برنامه برنامه پچ نمیشه فقط انگار با تغییر dns داخلی در حالت موقت فقط پیام که مارکت ارسال میکنه به صورت کلیشه ای رو به برنامه میده.
> 
> با توجه به اینکه پرداخت درون برنامه های ایران یک کپی از گوگل پلی هست (حتی به خودشون زحمت تغییر دادن پیام رو هم ندادن!) برنامه های ما هم به این طاعون دچار میشه.
> 
> اما باید یک برنامه سمت سرور درست کنید که با یک الگوریتم به خصوص یک رشته منحصر به فرد رو به برنامه بده و برنامه این رشته منحصر به فرد رو همراه با payload برای مارکت ارسال بفرسته. در نهایت بعد از جواب مارکت به برنامه خروجی رو به سرور بده و بررسی کنه که این رشته قبلا ثبت شده یا خیر. بهتره برای بهینه شدن یک سیستم ورود با داشته باشید که بعدا در صورتی که سرور شما مثلا یک میلیون کاربر داشت در حین جستجو به کم بودن سرعت مواجه نشید.



تصور من این بود که فقط یه رشته رو میدیم به سرور بعدش پس میگیریم، بعد اتمام کار رشته دود میشه میره، نگهداریه اینم خودش داستانیه :|




> ولا من همین امروز که شما گفتین فهمیدم همچین  برنامه ای هست. اگه از برنامه های مشابه دیگه هم خبر دارین بگین تا از همین  الان براش یه فکری بکنیم. این روش که گفتم هم خب کار میده. تا زمانی که  گوشی روت باشه برناممون باز نمیشه. برنامه  هم برای اجرا نیاز به دسترسی  روت داره. اگه چند نفر نتونن از برنامه استفاده کنن بهتر از این هست که عده  ای بخوان زرنگی کنن.
> 
> به هر حال اگه کسی روش بهتری پیدا کرد بگه و همون طور که گفتم گوشی روت شده کلا به ضرر ماست.



من به عنوان یک کاربر روت بودن گوشیم رو به خرید یه برنامه ترجیح میدم، مزایای روت بودن فراتر از کرک کردن برنامه های خارجی و داخلی هست، نمیشه گذشت ازش  :قلب: .

----------


## esideli

طبق گفته بازار :
_"اگر پردازش امنیتی را به سرور خود منتقل کردید، مطمئن شوید که ارتباط بین دستگاه و سرور شما امن است."_
خب این هم یک سر نخ از بازار. شاید به درد کسی بخوره.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

بازار برا چنین موقع هایی کم نمی یاره یه کپی پیست میزنه میفرسته میاد

حالا ربات میفرسته یا ادمین من کاری بهش ندارم


بنظر شما سمت سرور چه جوری کد میزنن ....

دوستان خواهشن یه راه اساسی پیشنهاد بدین

----------


## esideli

> من به عنوان یک کاربر روت بودن گوشیم رو به خرید یه برنامه ترجیح میدم، مزایای روت بودن فراتر از کرک کردن برنامه های خارجی و داخلی هست، نمیشه گذشت ازش .


شما که گوشیت روت هست می تونی از این برنامه استفاده نکنی؟ همین برنامه ها هستند که خیلی افراد میرن دنبال روت.

----------


## esideli

> بازار برا چنین موقع هایی کم نمی یاره یه کپی پیست میزنه میفرسته میاد
> 
> حالا ربات میفرسته یا ادمین من کاری بهش ندارم
> 
> 
> بنظر شما سمت سرور چه جوری کد میزنن ....
> 
> دوستان خواهشن یه راه اساسی پیشنهاد بدین


سمت سرو می خوای کد بزنی می تونی بری سمت php . البته برنامه های سمت سرور امنیتش الکی نیست و گرنه سرورتون هم حک می شه. کلا برنامه نویسی تحت وب خودش یه دنیایه.

----------


## c0mmander

> تصور من این بود که فقط یه رشته رو میدیم به سرور بعدش پس میگیریم، بعد اتمام کار رشته دود میشه میره، نگهداریه اینم خودش داستانیه :|


من به مرگ گرفتم که به تب راضی بشید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته برای موارد که مصرفی نیستن  که کلا باید اون رشته ارسالی رو ذخیره کرد حالا میخواد داخل گوشی باشه یا داخل سرور. اما برای موارد مصرفی رشته به قول خودمون دودش دادی دادی چیزی خاصی نیست. :چشمک: 
میشه این کار داخل خود برنامه انجام داد. خود برنامه یک رشته ای رو درست می کنه می فرسته و بعد از دریافت مطابقت رو انجام میده.
 اما اگر برای موارد که مصرفی نیستن اون رشته رو دودش بدی یک مشکلی پیش میاد اونم اینکه در صورتی که کاربران غیر مخرب :بامزه:  برنامه رو از گوشیشون پاک کردن دوباره خواستن نصب کنن حتما یک نظر به این مضمون ها "نامرد دز.. فلان فلان .. برنامه قبلا فعال کرده بودم اما الان فعال نمیشه یک ستاره هم زیادته!!" در مدت زمان کوتاهی برای برنامه میاد.

----------


## saeidd

> این برنامه بدون تغییر لایسنس (امضای برنامه)  هم می تونه پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو دور بزنه.





> امضای برنامه داخل این برنامه تغییر نمیکنه چون در حالت پرداخت درون برنامه برنامه پچ نمیشه فقط انگار با تغییر dns داخلی در حالت موقت فقط پیام که مارکت ارسال میکنه به صورت کلیشه ای رو به برنامه میده.


ولی من هر چی تست کردم، امضا رو تغییر میده و برنامه ام با چک کردن تغییر امضا، این مساله رو متوجه میشه و یه پیام میده که از نسخه اصلی استفاده کنید و بسته میشه.

----------


## esideli

> ولی من هر چی تست کردم، امضا رو تغییر میده و برنامه ام با چک کردن تغییر امضا، این مساله رو متوجه میشه و یه پیام میده که از نسخه اصلی استفاده کنید و بسته میشه.


لطفا اگه امکانش هست نحوه تست امضا تون رو بگین شاید ما اشتباه می کنیم :متفکر: .

----------


## saeidd

> لطفا اگه امکانش هست نحوه تست امضا تون رو بگین شاید ما اشتباه می کنیم.


public String MySigCheck(Context context) {
    String sigChk = "";

    Signature[] signature = new Signature[0];

    try {
        signature = context.getPackageManager().getPackageInfo(context  .getPackageName(), PackageManager.GET_SIGNATURES).signatures;

    } catch (PackageManager.NameNotFoundException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
    sigChk = String.valueOf(signature[0].hashCode());

    return sigChk;
    }

و در اکتیویتی اصلی:
                if (MySigCheck(getApplicationContext()) != "18976453"){
                    Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), "لطفا از نسخه اصلی برنامه استفاده کنید.", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                    finish();
                }
که عدد 18976453 امضای برنامه من هست.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سلام سعید جان

ممکنه بگویید که این تابع رو کجا باید اضافه کنیم
این تابع بصورت خودکار صدا زده میشه ؟؟؟
یا نه ما باید فراخوانیش کنیم ...


ممنون

----------


## abbasalim

> *خب خب یک روش برای مقابله با این برنامه مخوف پیدا کردم که الان بهتون می گم.
> 
> *ابتدا بگم که نه می شه چک کرد برنامه  نصب هست یا نه و دوم اینکه این برنامه بدون تغییر لایسنس (امضای برنامه)  هم می تونه پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو دور بزنه.از اون جایی که این برنامه مخوف یعنی lucky patcher برای اجرای کاراش نیاز به دسترسی روت و گوشی روت شده داره، در صفحه اول برنامه با متد زیر چک می کنیم که گوشی طرف روت شده یا نه. در صورت روت بودن گوشی به کاربر می گیم که "این برنامه در گوشی روت شده قابل اجرا نمی باشد" و در غیر این صورت کاربر به برنامه وارد میشه. همون طور هم که می دونید گوشی های روت شده نسبت به کوشی های روت نشده خیلی کمتر هستند.
> 
> این متد بدون نیاز به هیچ فایل خارجی jar/lib کار می کنه.
> 
> متد:
> 
>     private static boolean isRooted() {
> ...


شما با این روش نه تنها مسئله رو حل نمی کنید بلکه مسئله قبلی که ؛چگونه گوشیمان را روت کنیم؟؛ بوده هم زدید خط خطی کردید :لبخند گشاده!:  + من تبلتم روت نیست و این برنامه روش کار می کنه مثل هلو

----------


## abbasalim

> بله بهترین راه همین هست.
> 
> 
> با توجه به اینکه پرداخت درون برنامه های ایران یک کپی از گوگل پلی هست* (حتی به خودشون زحمت تغییر دادن پیام رو هم ندادن!)* برنامه های ما هم به این طاعون دچار میشه.


به نظرم این کارشون خیلی هم خوبه چون الان من مشکلاتی که برام پیش میاد رو میرم تو استک سرچ می کنم و جوابش داخل کدهام کارسازه ولی اگه کدهاشون فرق داشت اونوقت باید مدام میل می دادم به بازار و منتظر پاسخشون می موندم . حالا اینکه چقدر پاسخ هاشون منطقی باشه بماند ( اگه مثل بعضیا باشه که ایمیل ها رو یکی چک میکنه برنامه رو یکی دیگه مینویسه :|‌)

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوستان عزیز آخرش چیکار کنیم

یعنی راهی برا این بهران سراغ ندارید


سعید جان اون تابع رو چه جوری و در کجا باید استفاده کنیم

----------


## saeidd

> سعید جان اون تابع رو چه جوری و در کجا باید استفاده کنیم


تیکه دوم که نوشتم همون صدا زدنشه دیگه

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سعید جان یه سوال دیگه

اگر تابع رو در اکتیویتی دوم بنویسیم 
دستور if رو باید در اکتیویتی اول یا همون mainActivity در زیر تابع onCreate بنویسیم درسته ؟؟!!


یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## c0mmander

> public String MySigCheck(Context context) {
>     String sigChk = "";
> 
>     Signature[] signature = new Signature[0];
> 
>     try {
>         signature = context.getPackageManager().getPackageInfo(context  .getPackageName(), PackageManager.GET_SIGNATURES).signatures;
> 
>     } catch (PackageManager.NameNotFoundException e) {
> ...


این کد شما وقتی جواب خواهد داد که برنامه پچ بشه . اما هیچ کدوم از برنامه هایی که من تست کردم حتی برنامه های خودم بدون هیچ پچی هستند . حتی انگری برد هم پچ نکردم اما بازم راحت میشه با یک yas از پرداخت درون برنامه استفاده کرد.

----------


## #root#

> Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØ´ÛØª Ø±ÙØª ÙØ³Øª ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛØ ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙÛØ±Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù Ø±ÙØª.


Ø¯Ù Ø±ÙØ²Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÙØªÙØ¬Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬Ø±ÛØ§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù  ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØµØ¯ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§Ø¡ Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ´ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¢Ø³ÛØ¨ Ù¾Ø°ÛØ±Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙÙ Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ

ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¬ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û  :ÙØªØ¹Ø¬Ø¨:  Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù  Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:  Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯.

ÙÚ¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØµØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¦ÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø­Ø³ Ø®ÙØ¨Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ...

----------


## Ebrahimkh

ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ú¯Ù ÙÛØ³Øª

Ø§Û ÙØ§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ


Ø®Ø¯Ø§Ø¨Ø®ÛØ±Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ


Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ù Ø°ÙÙØªÙÙ Ø®Ø·ÙØ± ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯

Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ¯Ù

*********************************


root Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø±Øª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ

----------


## saeidd

> Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ú©ØªÛÙÛØªÛ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ 
> Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± if Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ú©ØªÛÙÛØªÛ Ø§ÙÙ ÛØ§ ÙÙÙÙ mainActivity Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÛØ± ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ onCreate Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ ØØ!!


Ø¢Ø±Ù





> Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ú Ø¨Ø´Ù . Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ù¾ÚÛ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ . Ø­ØªÛ Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¨Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙ Ù¾Ú ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© yas Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯.


Ù¾Ø³ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù ØªØ³Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ Lucky Patcher Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÚØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø²ÙÙØ

----------


## c0mmander

> Ø¢Ø±Ù
> 
> 
> 
> Ù¾Ø³ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù ØªØ³Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ Lucky Patcher Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾ÚØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø²ÙÙØ


ÙØ§ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙØ· Lucky Patcher (ÙØ¹ÙØª Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¹ÙÛÙ) Ø±Ù ÙØµØ¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ launch app Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙ Ù ÙÛÚ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ .. ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¬Ø² ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ®ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø± ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÛØ¨Ø± ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛ ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ØªØ­Ù ÙØ¹ ØµÙÙØ§Øª ÙÛØ´Ù!

ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ 10 - 15 ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÙØ´Û Ø®Ø¯ÙØ§Øª ÙØ±ÙØ´Û ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û ÚÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯Ù! ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙ . Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Û ÙØ§Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ø¯Ø´

if (MySigCheck(getApplicationContext()) != "18976453"){    Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), "ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();    finish();}



Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÛÙ Ø´Û Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø² Ø­ØªÛ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´ØªÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙ ÛÙ String Ø±ÛØ®ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù

Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÚÛ ÙØ³Øª
ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙØ´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø³Øª

Ø®Ø¨ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´ØªÛ ÙØ§ÙØ³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø´ØªÙ Û ÙØ§Ø³Øª

Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¬ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù


Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÛÚ©Ù ÙØ§Ø¶Ø­ ØªØ± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù


Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙØ·ÙØª

----------


## saeidd

> ÙØ§ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙØ· Lucky Patcher (ÙØ¹ÙØª Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¹ÙÛÙ) Ø±Ù ÙØµØ¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ launch app Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙ Ù ÙÛÚ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ .. ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¬ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¬Ø² ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ®ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø± ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÛØ¨Ø± ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛ ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ØªØ­Ù ÙØ¹ ØµÙÙØ§Øª ÙÛØ´Ù!
> 
> ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ 10 - 15 ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÙØ´Û Ø®Ø¯ÙØ§Øª ÙØ±ÙØ´Û ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û ÚÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯Ù! ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÙ . Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Û ÙØ§Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù


Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ. ÙÙ lucky patcher Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØµØ¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. Ø§Ú¯Ù launch app Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ. ÙÙØ· ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ù Open Menu Of Patches Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ apkk Ø´Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ¨ÙÛ (ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ) Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§ ÙÙÙØ¹ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ±Ø´ Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø­Ù ÙÛØ´Ù.
ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ³Øª!!




> Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ø¯Ø´
> 
> if (MySigCheck(getApplicationContext()) != "18976453"){    Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), "ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();    finish();}
> 
> 
> 
> Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÛÙ Ø´Û Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø² Ø­ØªÛ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´ØªÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªÙ ÛÙ String Ø±ÛØ®ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²


Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Ø ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û




> Ø®Ø¨ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´ØªÛ ÙØ§ÙØ³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø´ØªÙ Û ÙØ§Ø³Øª
> 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¬ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù


Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¯ÙØª ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØª Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ Ø®Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù

----------


## Amir Oveisi

Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ù ÙÛØ³Øª! Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ·Ø¹Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ÛØªÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯. ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯. ÙÙØªÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ø Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ø²ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ®ØªÙÙ ÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙ. Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®ØªÛ Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø·Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÛØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø­Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯. Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØ develpoer payload Ø±Ù ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ± Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± payload Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§.Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ÛØ§ÙØªÙ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ÛØ§ÙØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÛØ§ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø§ÙÙ developer payload Ø§Û Ú©Ù ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û developer payload ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÛØ¯.
Ù¾Ø³ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ù ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØªØªÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØµØ¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§ Ø§Ú©ØªÙØ§ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯. 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## #root#

*Amir Oveisi* Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø

ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ú¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ø³ÙØ§Ù *Amir Oveisi* Ø¬Ø§Ù
Ø­ÙÛÙØªØ´ ÙÙ ÙÚ¯Ø±ÙØªÙ 
ÚÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ· ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ù¾Û Ù¾ÛØ³Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø³ ......Ø®Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ


Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø´ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³Øª


************************

Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙ String payload ÙØ³ØªØ´ ØØØ


Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## saeidd

Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ù ÙÛØ±Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù token ÙÙØ­ØµØ± Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± - Ù ÙÙ payload- Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Û Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¬ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û ÙØ¹ÙØªÛ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØª. Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ØªØ³ØªØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

ÙØ±Ø³Û Ø³Ø¹ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§Ù

Ø¨Û ØµØ¨Ø±Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø±ØªÙ

----------


## esideli

> Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ. ÙÙ lucky patcher Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØµØ¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. Ø§Ú¯Ù launch app Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ. ÙÙØ· ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ù Open Menu Of Patches Ø±Ù ÙÛØ²ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ apkk Ø´Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ¨ÙÛ (ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ) Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§ ÙÙÙØ¹ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ±Ø´ Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø­Ù ÙÛØ´Ù.
> ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ³Øª!!


Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø§Ø² ØªÙÛ lucky patcher Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙØ³ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ø«Ø§ÙÛÙ ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø³ÙÙ Ø±ÙØ¨Ø²ÙÛ ÛØ¹ÙÛ support patch for inapp Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ²ÙÛ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø­ÙÙ. ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Û Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø·ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÛØ²ÙÛ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÙ ØªØ§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÛÙÛÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù. Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙÙ ØªØºÛÛØ±Û ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## c0mmander

> Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÛØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø­Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯. Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØ develpoer payload Ø±Ù ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ± Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± payload Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§.Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ± ÙÙÙØ¹ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ÛØ§ÙØªÙ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ ÛØ§ÙØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÛØ§ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø§ÙÙ developer payload Ø§Û Ú©Ù ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û developer payload ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÛØ¯.
> Ù¾Ø³ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ù ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØªØªÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØµØ¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§ Ø§Ú©ØªÙØ§ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯. 
> ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯


Ø§ÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§Û:
ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ§Û ÙØ¨ÙÛÙ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù developer payload Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ . Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ±Ø§ÛØ´Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ´Ù.
Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ù ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ REST Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¨ÙÙ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ Ø®ÛØ±. Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø² ÙØ³Øª. ÙÙÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ¹Ø²Ø±Øª ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ. (Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙÙ ÙÛØ±Ø§ÛØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.)

Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙÙ:



> Ø­Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ù ÙÛØ³Øª! Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û  Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ·Ø¹Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û  Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ÛØªÙÙ  Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯.  ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©ÙÙØ  Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±  Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯. ÙÙØªÛ  Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ø Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù  Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ø²ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ  ÙØ®ØªÙÙ ÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ú©ÙÚÛÚ© Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø§  Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙ. Ù¾Ø³  Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®ØªÛ Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ù  Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø·Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù  ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯.


 Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù ÙØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø

----------


## Ebrahimkh

ÙÙÙØ²Ù ÙÙØªØ¸Ø±Ù
Ø¢Ø®Ø±Ø´ ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ

----------


## poorman

Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹Ø¬Ø¨ Ø¨Ø­Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¶ÛÙ
ÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹
ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ù¾ÛØ´ ÛÚ©Û Ø²ÙÚ¯ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙÙ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø¢ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø¶Û ÙØ³ØªÛØ
ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø¨Û Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ú¯ÙØªÛÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÚ©Û ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¢Ø±ÙØ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø®Ø¯Ø§ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙÙ !!!

Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù payload ÚÚ© Ø¨Ø´ÙØ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙ Ø¹ÙÙØ´ ÙÙÛÚ©Ø´Ù ÙÙÙÙ payload Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙØ
Ø¯Ø± ÙØ± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙÙÙÙ payload Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø®Ø±Ù ÛÚ© intent ÙØ³Øª Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø´ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Ù
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙØ§ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÛÙ ÚÚ©Ø´ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙÛØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙ ( Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªØ¯ÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙØ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù )

ØªÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù ( ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù !!! )

ÙÙ Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ù ØªØ§Ø´ ÙÙ ØªÙÛ stackOverflow 

http://stackoverflow.com/a/24441294
http://stackoverflow.com/a/14740405

Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ± Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù ÛÚ©Ø³Ø±Û Ø±Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù
Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙ Ú©ÙØ§ ÙÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾Ú Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù true Ø¨Ø±ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙØ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø­ØªÛ ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø±Ù ÚÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ true Ø¨Ø±ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ !!!
ØªÙÛ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙÙ Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±ÙØ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§ true ÛØ§ false Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± Ù ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø´ØªÙ ÙØ§ ÙÙØ§ÛØ³Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯
Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø´Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù ÙÛØ±Ø§ÛØ´ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ ( Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ§ Ø­Ø¯Ø³ Ù Ú¯ÙØ§ÙÙ )

ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙ ÙØµØ¨ ÙØ³Øª Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÛØ§ ÙÙ
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙØ´ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÙÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù !!!

ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ ØªÙÛ youTube Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø·Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯. Ø²ÛØ±Ø´ ÙÙØª Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©ÙØ´ Ø¢Ù Ú©ÙÙØ² Ø±Ù ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÙ ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø´Ù
Ø·Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ù ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙÛØ³Øª

Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø®ØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ù
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø±Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÚØ·ÙØ±Û Ø±ÙØªØ§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ !!!

----------


## c0mmander

Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Û *poorman* Ø¬Ø§Ù ..  ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÙ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ«Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Øª Ø¯ÙÛÙØ§ ÙØ«Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ù :ÙÙÙÙÙ: 




> Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù payload ÚÚ© Ø¨Ø´ÙØ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙ Ø¹ÙÙØ´ ÙÙÛÚ©Ø´Ù ÙÙÙÙ payload Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙØ


ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØª Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¹ÙÛÙ ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ ÙÛØ¯Ø§Ø¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛÙÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø´Ø§ÙÙØ´ ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø­Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ù ØºÙØ·Û Ø¨ÙØ¯

ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ø´ÙÙØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø¯Û ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Ø§ ÙÛØ²Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÛØ§ÙÙ . Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²Ø´ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ®Ø±Ø¨ ÙÚØªÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ú©Û Ù¾ÙÚØ± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§Ø«Ø± ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:  

ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÛÚ©Û Ø²Ø­ÙØª PHP Ø´Ù Ø¨Ú©Ø´Ù . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾ÛÙÙØ¯ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙÚ©Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø´Ù.
(Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø´Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ get Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙØ² Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù)

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> *Amir Oveisi* Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø
> 
> ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ú¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø


Ø¨ÙÙØ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù/Ù¾ÙØªÙØ±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø±Ù ØªÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù *Amir Oveisi* Ø¬Ø§Ù
> Ø­ÙÛÙØªØ´ ÙÙ ÙÚ¯Ø±ÙØªÙ 
> ÚÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ· ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ù¾Û Ù¾ÛØ³Øª Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø³ ......Ø®Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ
> 
> 
> Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø´ ÚÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ú©Ø¬Ø§Ø³Øª
> 
> 
> ************************
> ...


Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ØªØ± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÙØ· payload Ø±Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙÚ¯ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## saeidd

> (Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø´Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ get Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø±Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØª Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙØ² Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù)


Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ ØµØ¨Ø­ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù ÙØ±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù. Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ú¯Ù

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù ÙØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø


Ø¨ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³ÙØª Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø±Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø³ÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯Û Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÛØ¯. Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙÛØ§ÙÛ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø±.

----------


## esideli

> ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙ ÙØµØ¨ ÙØ³Øª Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÛØ§ ÙÙ
> Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØ¹ÛÙØ´ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÙÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù !!!


Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Ø Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù 

*Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ± ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØª ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¹ÙØ¶ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ Ø¹ÙØ¶ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ¯Ù.* 

ØªØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù 6 ØªØ§ ÙØ³Ø®Ù lucky Ø±Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù 3 ØªØ§ ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø´Ù ÙÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ ÙØ³Øª ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¨Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ±Ù. Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ®ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙØ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±ÙØª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ù ÙØµØ¨ lucky ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø³ÙØ¯ Ø¬Ù Ø±Ù ØªØ§ Ø­Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## c0mmander

Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØª ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ  :Ø§ÙØ³Ø±Ø¯Ù:

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ù¾Ø³ Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ ÙÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ§ØªØ­Ù Û Ø±ÙÛØ§ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ø³
Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ØªØ­Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÙØ±Ø§ ÙØ§ØªØ­ÙÙ Ø§ÙØµÙÙØ§Øª



Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ø±ÙØ¢Ù¾Ø¯ÛØª Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ±Û Ø¨ÛÚØ§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ´ Ø´Ø§ÙØ³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø³ ÙØ¹Ø±Ú©Ø³Øª  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:

----------


## saeidd

> Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØª ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ


Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØªØ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±ÙØ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÙ. ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØªÛ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## amin_nez

> Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØªØ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±ÙØ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÙ. ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØªÛ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ


ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù resign ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ! Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ØªØ´Ø®ÛØµ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯. ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ : ÙÛÙÚ©  + ØªØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ

----------


## esideli

> Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØª ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ


ØªÙÛ ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙØª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù. Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙØ

----------


## Ebrahimkh

> ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù resign ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ! Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ØªØ´Ø®ÛØµ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯. ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ : ÙÛÙÚ©  + ØªØ³Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ



ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ³Øª ØØ!!!ØØ

Ø¹Ø¬Ø¨ ÙÙÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ´ Ø´Ø§ÙØ³

----------


## amin_nez

> ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ³Øª ØØ!!!ØØ
> 
> Ø¹Ø¬Ø¨ ÙÙÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ´ Ø´Ø§ÙØ³


ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙÛ stackoverflow ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ³Øª!
ØªÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙ.Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛÙ.

----------


## saeidd

ÙÙ ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§Ø´Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± ÙÛØ¯ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø³ØªÚ¯Ø§ÙÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø®Ø¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªØºÛÛØ± ÙÙÛØ¯Ù

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø³ØªØ´ ÙØ¬Ø§Øª Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÛÙ


Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù php Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ³Ù


******************
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ÙÙÚ© Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø¬ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù 100 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± ÙÛÙØªØ´ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÛÙØª ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø´Ø§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØª Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§Ù  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!: 


Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø¬ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Û ØªÙ ÙÛÙ Ø³ÙØª ÙÛÙ¾Ø±ÙÙÙ

----------


## c0mmander

> Ø¨Ø§ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØª ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ





> Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØªØ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±ÙØ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¶Ø§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÙ. ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØªÛ Ù¾Ú ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ





> ØªÙÛ ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙØª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù. Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛØ²ÙÙØ


Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÚ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§ÙÛ !!!! Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ¯Ù!! Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù ...

Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù ÙÛØ§Ø¯:


warning 
root access could not br found. try launch lucky patcher again or try update superSu and update binary su file from SuperSu.And Check in SuperSu given root to Lucky Pather or not


Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø¯Ù ÙØ± Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù

 ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù 5.4.1 Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚØ·ÙØ±Û Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ø¯ÙØ± ÙØ²ÙÙ. ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û LG , Motorola ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.

ØªÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙØ· Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÙØ³Øª.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ø±Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÛÚ©Û Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù ØªØ§ ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ
ÛØ§ ÛÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ©ÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## saeidd

> ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù 5.4.1 Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚØ·ÙØ±Û Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ø¯ÙØ± ÙØ²ÙÙ. ÙÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙØ´Û LG , Motorola ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±ÙØª Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ .


ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù 5.4.1 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ. Ù¾Ø³ ÚØ±Ø§ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙØ Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§ÙØ³ÙÙÚ¯ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø­ÙØ´ Ø±Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ Ø¬Ø±ÛØ§Ù ÚÛÙØ Ø¢ÛØ§ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØªÙ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ
ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯ÙØ ØªÙ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³Øª ÙÙÙ ØªØ³ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±ÙØ ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ ÙÛÚÚ©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø±Ù ÙØªÙÙØ³Øª Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ

----------


## c0mmander

> ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù 5.4.1 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ. Ù¾Ø³ ÚØ±Ø§ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙØ Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§ÙØ³ÙÙÚ¯ ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø­ÙØ´ Ø±Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ Ø¬Ø±ÛØ§Ù ÚÛÙØ Ø¢ÛØ§ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û ÙØ§ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØªÙ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø¯ÙØ± Ø²Ø¯ÙØ ØªÙ Ù¾ÛØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³Øª ÙÙÙ ØªØ³ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±ÙØ ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙØ´Û Ø±ÙØª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ ÙÛÚÚ©Ø¯ÙÙØ´ Ø±Ù ÙØªÙÙØ³Øª Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ


  Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø®ØµÙØµÛ Ø´Ø¯.  Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÛÚ© Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¬Ø² Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÙØ³Øª. Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ­ØµÙÙØ§Øª Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ¹ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ù. ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ. Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§ÙØ´ ÛÚ© GetPurchases Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ø¯ ØªØ³ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## esideli

> Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÛÚ© Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¬Ø² Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÙØ³Øª. Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ­ØµÙÙØ§Øª Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ¹ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ù. ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÛ Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ. Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§ÙØ´ ÛÚ© GetPurchases Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³Ø¯ ØªØ³ØªØ´ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.


Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ÛÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù . Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØµÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÛØ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø²ÙÙ.

----------


## c0mmander

> Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ÛÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù . Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØµÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÛØ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯ÙØ± ÙÛ Ø²ÙÙ.


Ø®ÛØ± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙØªØµÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ§ÙØ§ØµÙÙ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±  ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÛÚÛ//.. Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø±  Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØµÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø®Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù.

Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## esideli

> Ø®ÛØ± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙØªØµÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ§ÙØ§ØµÙÙ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±  ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÛÚÛ//.. Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø±  Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØµÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø®Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù.
> 
> Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù


Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø§Ø² in app biling Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ¨ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ÙØ´ Ø±Ù ØªØ³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÙ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù ØªÙØ´ ÛÙ Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª. Ø¨Ù ÙØ­Ø¶ ÙØ±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ­ÙØ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ØªÙÙØ§ØªÛÚ© ÚÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ­ØµÙÙ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙ. Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø¨Ø´Ù. Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ lucky patcher Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØµÙÙØ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØµØ¨Ù Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ú©Ø§ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯ÙØ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÚÚ© ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ­ØµÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§Ø lucky patch ÙÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¬ÙÙ Ù ÙØ§ÙØ³ÙØ§Ù.

----------


## saeidd

> Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØ§ÙØ§ØµÙÙ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±  ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª ÙÛÚÛ


Ø¯ÛØ±ÙØ² ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ú Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯. ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ú ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù

----------


## amin_nez

*ØªÙØ¬Ù* *(Ø­Ù Ø´Ø¯)* :

Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¬Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ú©Û ÙØªÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ.ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ¨ Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù ÚÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ.
ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ØªÙÛ OnIabPurchaseFinishedListener Ù ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÛØª Ø¢ÙÛØ² Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛÙ.Ø¯Ø±ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø¯ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø³Ø±Ø¬Ø§Ø´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙØ· ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø±Ù ÚÚ© Ú©ÙÛØ¯.Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ·ÙØ§ ØªØ³Øª Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø±Ù Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

                        Inventory inv=null;
                        try {
                            inv=mHelper.queryInventory(true, null);
                            if (inv.hasPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM)) {
                                Log.d(TAG, "Ø®Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§Ø³Øª");
                                // Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯
                            } else {
                                Log.d(TAG, "Ø®Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙØ§Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø§Ø³Øª");
                            }
                        } catch (IabException e) {
                            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                            e.printStackTrace();
                        }

----------


## saeidd

> *توجه* *(حل شد)* :
> 
> بعد از کلی کلنجار راهی پیدا کردم که لاکی نتونه پرداخت رو دور بزنه.نیازی به وب سرویس نیست و از طریق خود برنامه کافه بازار خرید رو چک میکنیم.
> فقط کافیه که توی OnIabPurchaseFinishedListener و چک کردن موفقیت آمیز خرید این مرحله رو هم چک کنیم.درواقع کد درون برنامه ای خودتون سرجاش باشه فقط قبل از فعال سازی نرم افزار با این کد خرید رو چک کنید.دوستان لطفا تست کنند و نتیجه رو اعلام کنید.
> 
>                         Inventory inv=null;
>                         try {
>                             inv=mHelper.queryInventory(true, null);
>                             if (inv.hasPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM)) {
> ...


آره جواب داد. یعنی در برنامه ای که توسط لاکی پچ شده بود جواب داد. احتمالا در برنامه ای که پچ نشده دیگه حتما جواب بده. باز دوستان تست کنن

فقط جهت اطمینان باید در دستور if موارد بیشتری چک بشه، مثل Payload و INAPP_DATA_SIGNATURE و ...
یعنی قبل از دستور if  باید یه همچین چیزی بنویسیم:
                     Purchase pu = inv.getPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM);
                     if (pu == null)
                         mypayload = "";
                     else
                         mypayload = pu.getDeveloperPayload();
بعد در دستور if  چک کنیم که مقدار payload هم درست باشه.

یه نکته مهم دیگه؛ قبل از ورود به صفحه خریدتون، حتما چک کنید که کاربر در بازار لاگین کرده باشه -هر چند اگه چک نکنید، خود بازار چک می کنه- چون اگه این مساله چک نشه و کاربر در بازار لاگین نکرده باشه این کدی که دوستمون گذاشتن خطا میده
کدش رو هم به نظرم در یکی از پستها دوستان گذاشته بودن

----------


## esideli

> public String MySigCheck(Context context) {
>     String sigChk = "";
> 
>     Signature[] signature = new Signature[0];
> 
>     try {
>         signature = context.getPackageManager().getPackageInfo(context  .getPackageName(), PackageManager.GET_SIGNATURES).signatures;
> 
>     } catch (PackageManager.NameNotFoundException e) {
> ...


شما برای چک کردن دو تا استرینگ که از یک نوع نیستند (یکی معمولی هست و دیگری مقدار برگشتی متغییر) باید از روش زیر استفاده کنید و گرنه شرط همیشه false خواهد بود:
if(!MySigCheck(getApplicationContext()).equals("18  976453")){
                    
                }else{
             
                }

----------


## esideli

> *توجه* *(حل شد)* :
> 
> بعد از کلی کلنجار راهی پیدا کردم که لاکی نتونه پرداخت رو دور بزنه.نیازی به وب سرویس نیست و از طریق خود برنامه کافه بازار خرید رو چک میکنیم.
> فقط کافیه که توی OnIabPurchaseFinishedListener و چک کردن موفقیت آمیز خرید این مرحله رو هم چک کنیم.درواقع کد درون برنامه ای خودتون سرجاش باشه فقط قبل از فعال سازی نرم افزار با این کد خرید رو چک کنید.دوستان لطفا تست کنند و نتیجه رو اعلام کنید.
> 
>                         Inventory inv=null;
>                         try {
>                             inv=mHelper.queryInventory(true, null);
>                             if (inv.hasPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM)) {
> ...


 تست کردم و به خوبی هم جواب داد. مرسی.  :تشویق:

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوست عزیز ممکنه کد تابع رو کامل برا ماهم بزاری ...

ممنون

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوستان جواب داد دمتون گرم مرسیییییییییییییییی

----------


## saeidd

چطور تشخیص بدیم کاربر تو بازار لاگین کرده یا نه؟ و اینکه چطور بوسیله کد پنجره ورود به بازار رو ظاهر کنم بدون اینکه بعد از ورود کار خاصی -مثل خرید و ...- انجام بده؟

----------


## amin_nez

> چطور تشخیص بدیم کاربر تو بازار لاگین کرده یا نه؟ و اینکه چطور بوسیله کد پنجره ورود به بازار رو ظاهر کنم بدون اینکه بعد از ورود کار خاصی -مثل خرید و ...- انجام بده؟


اینکه چطور تشخیص بدیم کاربر لاگین کرده یا نه رو من با این کد چک میکنم.مورد دوم رو نمیدونم

توی QueryInventoryFinishedListener 

if (result.getResponse()==6) {
       MyToast("ابتدا به برنامه بازار رفته و با حساب خود وارد شويد.", Toast.LENGTH_LONG);
      return;
}

----------


## saeidd

دومیش رو هم خودم پیدا کردم:
                Intent intent = new Intent();
                intent.setComponent(new ComponentName("com.farsitel.bazaar", "com.farsitel.bazaar.activity.LoginActivity"))  ;
                startActivity(intent);

----------


## zikimiki

سلام
اینم کد خرید منه ولی نمی دونم دقیقا کجا این کد رو بذارم هر جا میذارم ایراد میگیره

// Start the purchase flow
                    buyHelper.launchPurchaseFlow(BuyPremiumActivity.th  is,
                        Billing.SKU_NAME_PREMIUM, BUY_REQUEST_CODE,
                        new OnIabPurchaseFinishedListener() {
                            @SuppressLint("NewApi")
                            @Override
                            public void onIabPurchaseFinished(IabResult result, Purchase info) {
                                if (result.isSuccess()) {
                                    // Successful - the item has been payed for

                                    // We set a vale in the shared preferences to mark this app as
                                    SharedPreferences shared = getSharedPreferences("Prefs", MODE_PRIVATE);
                                    SharedPreferences.Editor editor = shared.edit();
                                    editor.putBoolean(Billing.KEY_PREMIUM_VERSION, true);
                                    editor.apply();

                                
                                    //
                                    // The flag "CLEAR_TASK" is important, so the user is not sent
                                    // back to this buy activity when he presses the back button.
                                    //
                                    Toast.makeText(getBaseContext(), "با تشکر از خرید شما",Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                                    Intent intentz = new Intent(
                                        BuyPremiumActivity.this,
                                        page_full.class);
                                    BuyPremiumActivity.this.finish();
                                    intentz.setFlags(Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_CLEAR_WHEN_T  ASK_RESET
                                                    | Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_NEW_TASK);

                                
                                    startActivity(intentz);
                                }
                        
                            }
                        });
                }
            });
    }

----------


## mrzzrm

Inventory inv=null;
try {
    inv=mHelper.queryInventory(true, null);
    if (inv.hasPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM)) {
        Log.d(TAG, "خريد درست است");
        // حالا برنامه را فعال کنيد
    } else {
        Log.d(TAG, "خريد نادرست است");
    }
} catch (IabException e) {
    // TODO Auto-generated catch block
    e.printStackTrace();
}





این روش هم جواب نمیده وقتی 
save for restore رو فعال کنید توی لاکی اونم جوواب نمیده :متفکر:

----------


## saeidd

> این روش هم جواب نمیده وقتی 
> save for restore رو فعال کنید توی لاکی اونم جوواب نمیده


آره درسته. دوستان رفتیم سر نقطه اول!! :قهقهه:

----------


## mrzzrm

این لامسب به هیچی نه نمیگد 
عین هلو برنامه رو قورت میدد :افسرده: 
روی بیشت برنامه ها تست کردم و جواب گرفتم البته از برنامه ها استفاده نکردم چون حرومه!
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## esideli

> Inventory inv=null;
> try {
>     inv=mHelper.queryInventory(true, null);
>     if (inv.hasPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM)) {
>         Log.d(TAG, "خريد درست است");
>         // حالا برنامه را فعال کنيد
>     } else {
>         Log.d(TAG, "خريد نادرست است");
>     }
> ...


درسته. کار این گزینه چیه؟

----------


## doost_fu

دوستان کسی جوابی ندره ؟

با تشکر

----------


## rubiks.kde

من هم چندی پیش از طریق یکی از دوستان با این برنامه آشنا شدم. به طور معمول روی تمام برنامه ها جواب میده جز اون دسته از برنامه هایی که مراحلی از پرداخت و چک کردن رو در سرور انجام میدن.
این مسئله به بچه های بازار هم گفته شده و اون ها هم همین نظر رو داشتن.

بازار مستنداتی برای استفاده از API وبی خودش رو داده که میشه از سرور وضعیت پرداخت رو چک کرد.
من بررسی کردم ، برنامه هایی که به این روش عمل کرده اند رو نمیشه دور زد.

----------


## doost_fu

پس راه حل میشه همون برنامه نویسی سمت سرور !
حالا دوستانی که توی سرور دستی دارند یه توضیح ساده بدند برا این کار ما به چی نیاز داریم
باید یه هاست ودامنه تهیه کنیم ؟پیشنهادتون چیه ؟
 و به وسیله نرم افزارمون برای چک کردن از طریق همین سرورمون که میشه واسطه با بازار استفاده کنیم
بعد تمام نرم افزار ها مون میتونیم روی همین سرور چک کنیم ؟

ممنون

----------


## esideli

میگم دوستان این lucky روی برنامه های مایکت تاثیر نداره انگار درسته؟  :متفکر:

----------


## Ebrahimkh

من کد قبلی دوستمون که فرمودند توجه حل شد رو 
تست کردم خوب جوا میده


لوکی هم نمی تونه بای پسش کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 


چه جوریه که شما میگین کار نمی کنه ؟؟!!!؟؟

----------


## esideli

> من کد قبلی دوستمون که فرمودند توجه حل شد رو 
> تست کردم خوب جوا میده
> 
> 
> لوکی هم نمی تونه بای پسش کنه 
> 
> 
> چه جوریه که شما میگین کار نمی کنه ؟؟!!!؟؟


در یه صورت جواب نمی ده.




> save for restore رو فعال کنید توی لاکی اونم جوواب نمیده

----------


## Ebrahimkh

در چه صورت جواب نمید ه ؟؟!!؟؟

----------


## mrzzrm

/--|\--//--|\--//--|\--/

----------


## poorman

> سلام من یه برنامه نوشتم که بدون سرور جلوی لاکی جونو میگیره
> بازار منتشرش نکرد! ببینید میتونید با لاکی چپش کنید
> مواظب باشید پرداخت واقعی انجام ندید!
> http://mrz20.persiangig.com/SecurePayment.rar


سلام
من محتویات برنامه رو هنوز نخوندم که ببینم روشتون چیه، اما لاکی پچر کلا به عنوان پرداخت درون برنامه ای نمیشناسه برنامه رو 
مستقیم وارد بازار میشه
من به روش ساده یک برنامه جدید نوشتم، جالب اینجاست که لاکی پچر تشخیص نمیده پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو و اونجا هم وارد بازار میشه
شاید توی ورژن جدیدش این مشکل براش پیش اومده
یا شاید داره به یه روشی میفهمه که برنامه توی نسخه تست هست!!!

----------


## poorman

برنامه ای که ساختم در حالت عادی لاکی پچر اونو نمیشناسه و میره توی بازار، اما وقتی create modified APK میکنم خیلی قشنگ جواب میده

برنامه شما رو دوست عزیز *mrzzrm* طبق تست من به هیچ عنوان نتونست باز کنه
خوشحال میشم بگید دقیقا چه کاری کردید

----------


## mrzzrm

عرض شود خدمتتون برنامه ای که آپلود کردم دیتا بیس نداره و فقط عناوین و  فهرست مطالب + پرداخت درون برنامه موجوده ینی فقط عملکرد پرداخت و هک نشدنش  چک میشه پس نخرید چون چیزی توش نیس!
واینکه میگین لاکی شناسایی نمیکنه و  مستقیم به بازار میره ، تو بعضی برنامه ها اتومات لاکی پرداخت رو تشخیص  میده و پچ میکنه و اونایی که اوتومات شناسایی نمیکنه باید  بری تو لاکی و  یه نسخه پچ شده از برنامه بسازی و روی اون تست کنی که در این صورته که لاکی  شناسایی میکنه و پچ میکنه .
کلا بد جونوریه!
اگه میخواید روش محافظت رو یاد بگیرید پ خ بدید  :قلب:  :قلب: 
من میخواستم آموزش رو با هزینه کمتر تو بازار منتشر کنم تا همه بهره مند بشن ولی بازار قبول نکرد  و گفت احتمال سواستفاده کاربران هست بنابراین چاره ای جز بالا بردن هزینه نیست چون منم برا این کار وقت گذاشتم :اشتباه:  :چشمک:  
البته خودتون هم میدونید که ارزش این محافظت زیاده و جلوی خیلی ضررها رو میگیره

----------


## badname

مثل اینکه خیلی کار رو سخت کرده این lucky ...
یه سر به این مطلب بزنید شاید بدردتون بخوره 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13445598/lucky-patcher-how-can-i-protect-from-it

----------


## amin_nez

> عرض شود خدمتتون برنامه ای که آپلود کردم دیتا بیس نداره و فقط عناوین و  فهرست مطالب + پرداخت درون برنامه موجوده ینی فقط عملکرد پرداخت و هک نشدنش  چک میشه پس نخرید چون چیزی توش نیس!
> واینکه میگین لاکی شناسایی نمیکنه و  مستقیم به بازار میره ، تو بعضی برنامه ها اتومات لاکی پرداخت رو تشخیص  میده و پچ میکنه و اونایی که اوتومات شناسایی نمیکنه باید  بری تو لاکی و  یه نسخه پچ شده از برنامه بسازی و روی اون تست کنی که در این صورته که لاکی  شناسایی میکنه و پچ میکنه .
> کلا بد جونوریه!
> اگه میخواید روش محافظت رو یاد بگیرید پ خ بدید 
> من میخواستم آموزش رو با هزینه کمتر تو بازار منتشر کنم تا همه بهره مند بشن ولی بازار قبول نکرد  و گفت احتمال سواستفاده کاربران هست بنابراین چاره ای جز بالا بردن هزینه نیست چون منم برا این کار وقت گذاشتم 
> البته خودتون هم میدونید که ارزش این محافظت زیاده و جلوی خیلی ضررها رو میگیره


روش جالبی رو در نظر گرفتید.ولی باز هم استفاده از API بازار هستش (خوبی اندروید اینه ک میشه راحت کل کدهارو درآورد).کاش رایگان بذاریدش.
هرچند اگه خودم فرصتش رو داشته باشم آموزش کاملش رو واسه دوستان می ذارم.

----------


## badname

دنیا دنیای Open source هست ، من اگه پیدا کردم راه حل رو تو همین تایپیک به اشتراک میزارم :لبخند: 
هرچند هر راهی برا امن کردن باشه حتما یه راه ام برای کرک کردنش هست ، ولی باید حداقل رو رعایت کنیم که افراد معمولی نتونن کرک کنن. :چشمک:

----------


## mrzzrm

/--|\--//--|\--//--|\--/

----------


## mrzzrm

> روش جالبی رو در نظر گرفتید.ولی باز هم استفاده از API بازار هستش (خوبی اندروید اینه ک میشه راحت کل کدهارو درآورد).کاش رایگان بذاریدش.
> هرچند اگه خودم فرصتش رو داشته باشم آموزش کاملش رو واسه دوستان می ذارم.


خب اینو که همه میدونن آندروید اوپنه!
دیگه کلاس گذاشتن نداره که شما دیکد کردن بلدی :تشویق: 
یاد اونایی افتادم که با جرقه فندک کارت تلفن شارژ می کردن و فکر می کردن شاهکار کردن !
تو هم شبیه کسی هستی که لاکی پچر رو نوشته تا زحمات بقیه رو ضایع کنه
یه نوع خود کم بینیه
فکر می کنی من بلد نبودم از کدم محافظت کنم؟
دقیقا دلیل این کارم این بود که شاسکولایی مث تو معلوم بشن!
چرا تا قبل از این حس آموزش دادن بهت دست نداده بود!
خدا شفات بده
فرصت هم بهت بده با این مشغله کاری که داری!
اگه کاری تو شرکتتون دارید منم استخدام کنید بیکارم آقای مدیر :بوس:

----------


## amin_nez

> خب اینو که همه میدونن آندروید اوپنه!
> دیگه کلاس گذاشتن نداره که شما دیکد کردن بلدی
> یاد اونایی افتادم که با جرقه فندک کارت تلفن شارژ می کردن و فکر می کردن شاهکار کردن !
> تو هم شبیه کسی هستی که لاکی پچر رو نوشته تا زحمات بقیه رو ضایع کنه
> یه نوع خود کم بینیه
> فکر می کنی من بلد نبودم از کدم محافظت کنم؟
> دقیقا دلیل این کارم این بود که شاسکولایی مث تو معلوم بشن!
> چرا تا قبل از این حس آموزش دادن بهت دست نداده بود!
> خدا شفات بده
> ...


نمیدونستم اینقدر با فرهنگ هستید! و نمیدونستم اینقدر هم بهتون بر میخوره.
جز اینکه بگم متاسفم برای شما! هیچ حرف دیگه ای ندارم ک بزنم.
موفق باشی

----------


## poorman

از دوست عزیزمون *mrzzrm* تشکر میکنم، برای اینکه وجودش به من انگیزه داد
اول اینکه من اعتقاد دارم اگر کسی تونسته کاری رو بکنه پس منم میتونم
دوم اینکه سطح فرهنگ ایشون انگیزه داد تا برای بقیه راه رو هموار تر کنم و یک توضیح کوچیک بدم

دوستان استفاده از API بازار به هیچ عنوان سخت نیست، شاید یکم پیچیدگی داشته باشه ولی سخت نیست
من اطلاعاتم از وب و PHP به شدت کمه و اکثر اطلاعاتم رو از آموزش خوب دوست عزیزمون *harani* گرفتم ( لینک آموزش )

برای اینکه از API بازار بتونید استفاده کنید نیاز به دانش حداقلی از سرور و PHP و متدهای GET و POST و همچنین JSON توی وب سرویس دارید
توی اندروید هم که AsyncTask رو بدونین و نحوه ارتباط با وب سرویس
همین آموزش رو بخونید این اطلاعات رو به دست میارید ( البته باید یکمم سرچ و جستجو بکنید )

به شخصه کار من با یک هاست رایگان و یک فایل php که کلا فکر کنم 20 خط داره درست شد

مستندات بازار خیلی گنگ و خلاصه توضیح داده اما میشه پیاده سازیش کرد

مستندات بازار رو تا جایی که refresh_code بگیرید به صورت دستی ادامه بدید، از اینجا به بعدش رو با سرور گزارش بگیرید
( لینک مستندات )

متاسفانه چون اطلاعاتم از وب کمه نمیتونم خوب توضیح بدم یا آموزش کامل و جامعی برای همه بذارم، اما این کد PHP منه که باهاش از بازار گزارش خرید رو میگیرم

<?php

if(empty($_REQUEST['package']) || empty($_REQUEST['product']) || empty($_REQUEST['tokenid'])){
echo "error";
return;
}

$package = $_REQUEST['package'];
$product = $_REQUEST['product'];
$tokenid = $_REQUEST['tokenid'];

$refcode = 'کدی که از بازار گرفتین - رفرش کد';

$url = 'http://pardakht.cafebazaar.ir/auth/token/';
$data = array('grant_type' => 'refresh_token', 'client_id' => 'آیدی کلاینت', 'client_secret' => 'رمز کلاینت', 'refresh_token' => $refcode);

# Create a connection
$ch = curl_init($url);

# Form data string
$postString = http_build_query($data, '', '&');

# Setting our options
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_POST, 1);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_POSTFIELDS, $postString);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);

# Get the response
$response = curl_exec($ch);

$jsonResponse = json_decode($response, true);

$access_token = $jsonResponse['access_token'];

$result = file_get_contents("https://pardakht.cafebazaar.ir/api/validate/$package/inapp/$product/purchases/$tokenid/?access_token=$access_token");

echo $result;

curl_close($ch);


?>

به این فایل سه تا پارامتر باید بفرستید، یکی اسم پکیج، یکی آیدی محصول و دیگری توکنی که بعد از خرید به برنامه داده میشه همون purchase.getOrderId

داخل فایل باید refresh code رو که از بازار به صورت دستی گرفتید بذارید
آیدی کلاینت و رمزش رو هم وارد کنید

در جواب به شما یک رشته JSON داده میشه، اگر خالی بود یعنی پرداخت درست نیست، اگر که شامل استاتوس و سایر مشخصات خرید بود یعنی درسته

پاسخ درست به شکل زیره
{"consumptionState": 1, "purchaseState": 0, "kind":  "androidpublisher#inappPurchase", "developerPayload": "hojjat",  "purchaseTime": 1424267267085}

پاسخ غلط هم فقط {} فرستاده میشه

در صورتی که access code اشتباه باشه هم ارور 404 میگیرید

دوستمون به جای اینکه بیان از سرور استفاده کنن، دقیقا همین کد PHP رو توی اندروید نوشتن
ولی خب امنیتش زیاد تضمینی نیست، چون شما باید همه اطلاعات رو قرار بدید توی برنامه

دوست داشتم میتونستم کاملتر توضیح بدم، اما دانشم در این حد نیست متاسفانه

----------


## mrzzrm

من از همه معذرت می خوام که یه راه حل برای این مشکل پیشنهاد دادم و میخواستم از این راه نون دربیارم!
خب اینو من خودمم می دونستم که وقتی برنامه رو در دسترس عموم میذاری وبا یه ایده بدرد بخور! و بدون محافظ! بعضیا وسوسه میشن و فکر میکنن ایدشونو طرفی که برنامه رو ساخته دزدیده! و همه چی برای اونه و نباید هیچ محدودیتی در استفاده از زحمت دیگران داشت وتازه طلبکار هم باید باشی که چرا رایگان منتشرش نکردی!
ولی این فرهنگ استفاده رایگان از زحمات دیگران خیلی بده و صنعت نرم افزاری ایران رو همین کار زمین زده!
اینطوری پیش بریم به هیچ جایی نمیرسیم عزیزان.
و با قفل گذاشتن و این چیزا حل نمیشه مربوط به فرهنگ بدیه که برای ما جا انداختان
حداقل برای برنامه هایی که ایرانیا می نویسن ارزش قائل باشیم و حمایتش کنیم تا رشد کنه و اینقدر کپی نکنیم
تا کی باید یکی دیگه تولید کنه ما کپی کنیم؟ و فکر کنیم که کار شگفتی کردیم
ما با این کار دیگه نمیریم سراغ اینکه خودمون بسازیم و ابداع کنیم و دیگری ابداع میکنه و ما کپی! و این داستان ادامه دارد...
الان شاید بعضیا به این حرفا بخندن ولی کسی می خنده که به آینده کشورش اهمیتی نمیده و مثل انگل خون مملکتشو میخوره و تازه طلبکار هم هست
شخصا خیلی از این موجودات انگل انسان نما دیدم که فقط فکر منفعت خودشونن
یاد خواهش مهران مدیری افتادم که برای کپی نکردن سریالش اومد خواهش و التماس کرد و دریغ از یه جو انصاف برای بعضیا
من از همین تریبون از شما خداحافظی می کنم و در افق محو میشم!!!

----------


## poorman

> من از همه معذرت می خوام که یه راه حل برای این مشکل پیشنهاد دادم!
> خب اینو من خودمم می دونستم که وقتی برنامه رو در دسترس عموم میذاری وبا یه ایده بدرد بخور! و بدون محافظ! بعضیا وسوسه میشن و فکر میکنن ایدشونو طرفی که برنامه رو ساخته دزدیده! و همه چی برای اونه و نباید هیچ محدودیتی در استفاده از زحمت دیگران داشت وتازه طلبکار هم باید باشی که چرا رایگان منتشرش نکردی!
> ولی این فرهنگ استفاده رایگان از زحمات دیگران خیلی بده و صنعت نرم افزاری ایران رو همین کار زمین زده!
> اینطوری پیش بریم به هیچ جایی نمیرسیم عزیزان.
> و با قفل گذاشتن و این چیزا حل نمیشه مربوط به فرهنگ بدیه که برای ما جا انداختان
> حداقل برای برنامه هایی که ایرانیا می نویسن ارزش قائل باشیم و حمایتش کنیم تا رشد کنه و اینقدر کپی نکنیم
> تا کی باید یکی دیگه تولید کنه ما کپی کنیم؟ و فکر کنیم که کار شگفتی کردیم
> ما با این کار دیگه نمیریم سراغ اینکه خودمون بسازیم و ابداع کنیم و دیگری ابداع میکنه و ما کپی! و این داستان ادامه دارد...
> الان شاید بعضیا به این حرفا بخندن ولی کسی می خنده که به آینده کشورش اهمیتی نمیده و مثل انگل خون مملکتشو میخوره و تازه طلبکار هم هست
> ...


دوست عزیز دوباره از شما تشکر میکنم
حرفتون راجع خودکفایی و حمایت از خودمون کاملا درسته
اما چند نکته رو دقت کنید:
اول اینکه کاری که شما کردید ایده جدید نبود، فقط پیاده سازی چیزی بود که هست
دوم اینکه بنده از دسترنج شما استفاده ای نکردم به هیچ عنوان و فقط بعد چندبار اجرای برنامتون و چندتا تست متوجه شدم کار جدیدی انجام ندادید
سوم اینکه شما کاملا حق داری هر اطلاعاتی که داری رو به دیگران بفروشی، شاید خود منم اگه با یک روش لوکال لاکی پچر رو متوقف میکردم به این راحتی اطلاعاتم رو در اختیار بقیه قرار نمیدادم. اما استفاده از API بازار کاریه که با یک روز وقت گذاشتن انجام میشه.
مشکل ما اینه که از اسم ها و روش های جدید میترسیم.
چهارم هم یک نصیحت از برادر کوچکترت بشنو، سخاوت چیز خوبیه. من دوست دارم همه بتونن برنامشون رو در مقابل لاکی پچر محافظت کنن، این یعنی حمایت از برنامه و برنامه نویس ایرانی و این یعنی حمایت از خودم.
وقتی این همه حجم برنامه های رایگان و کرک شده زیاد بشه مسلما کاربران دیگه به برنامه پولی من نگاه نمیکنن، دیگه دلشون نمیاد پول بدن. این روی کار منم تاثیر میذاره پس

داستان تله موش رو شاید شنیده باشید، خیلی جالبه  :لبخند: 
نباید حکایت ما این بشه




> موش ازشكاف ديوار سرك كشيد تا ببيند اين همه سر و صدا براي چيست. مرد  مزرعه دار تازه از شهر رسيده بود و بسته‌اي با خود آورده بود و زنش با  خوشحالي مشغول باز كردن بسته بود .موش لب‌هايش را ليسيد و با خود گفت :«كاش  يك غذاي حسابي باشد. اما همين كه بسته را باز كردند، از ترس تمام بدنش به  لرزه افتاد چون صاحب مزرعه يك تله موش خريده بود. موش با سرعت به مزرعه  برگشت تا اين خبر جديد را به همه حيوانات بدهد. او به هركسي كه مي‌رسيد، مي  گفت: «توي مزرعه يك تله موش آورد‌ه‌اند، صاحب مزرعه يك تله موش خريده است .  . .». مرغ با شنيدن اين خبر بال هايش را تكان داد و گفت: « آقاي موش،  برايت متأسفم. از اين به بعد خيلي بايد مواظب خودت باشي، به هر حال من كاري  به تله موش ندارم، تله موش هم ربطي به من ندارد». ميش وقتي خبر تله موش را  شنيد ، صداي بلند سر داد و گفت: «آقاي موش من فقط مي‌توانم دعايت كنم كه  توي تله نيفتي، چون خودت خوب مي‌داني كه تله موش به من ربطي ندارد. مطمئن  باش كه دعاي من پشت و پناه تو خواهد بود. موش كه از حيوانات مزرعه انتظار  همدردي داشت، به سراغ گاو رفت. اما گاو هم با شنيدن خبر، سري تكان داد و  گفت: « من كه تا حالا نديده‌ام يك گاوي توي تله موش بيفتد!» او اين را گفت و  زير لب خنده‌اي كرد و دوباره مشغول چريدن شد. سرانجام، موش نااميد از همه  جا به سوراخ خودش برگشت و در اين فكر بود كه اگر روزي در تله موش بيفتد، چه  مي شود؟ 
> 
> در نيمه‌هاي همان شب، صداي شديد به هم خوردن چيزي در خانه  پيچيد. زن مزرعه دار بلافاصله بلند شد و به سوي انباري رفت تا موش را كه در  تله افتاده بود، ببيند. او در تاريكي متوجه نشد كه آنچه در تله موش تقلا  مي كرده، موش نبود بلكه مار خطرناكي بود كه دمش در تله گير كرده بود. همين  كه زن به تله موش نزديك شد، مار پايش را نيش زد و صداي جيغ و فريادش به هوا  بلند شد. صاحب مزرعه با شنيدن صداي جيغ از خواب پريد و به طرف صدا رفت.  وقتي زنش را در اين حال ديد او را فوراً به بيمارستان رساند. بعد از چند  روز، حال وي بهتر شد. اما روزي كه به خانه برگشت، هنوز تب داشت. زن همسايه  كه به عيادت بيمار آمده بود، گفت: براي تقويت بيمار و قطع شدن تب او هيچ  غذايي مثل سوپ مرغ نيست. مرد مزرعه دار كه زنش را خيلي دوست داشت فوراً به  سراغ مرغ رفت و ساعتي بعد بوي خوش سوپ مرغ در خانه پيچيد. اما هرچه صبر  كردند، تب بيمار قطع نشد. بستگان او شب و روز به خانه آنها رفت و آمد  مي‌كردند تا جوياي سلامتي او شوند. براي همين مرد مزرعه دار مجبور شد، ميش  را هم قرباني كند تا با گوشت آن براي ميهمانان عزيزش غذا بپزد .روزها  مي‌گذشت و حال زن مزرعه دار هر روز بدتر مي شد تا اين كه يك روز صبح، در  حالي كه از درد به خود مي پيچيد از دنيا رفت و خبر مردن او خيلي زود در  روستا پيچيد. افراد زيادي در مراسم خاكسپاري او شركت كردند. بنابراين، مرد  مزرعه دار مجبور شد از گاوش هم بگذرد و غذاي مفصلي براي ميهمانان دور و  نزديك تدارك ببيند .حالا، موش به تنهايي در مزرعه مي گرديد و به حيوانان  زبان بسته‌اي فكر مي كرد كه كاري به كار تله موش نداشتند!

----------


## golbafan

> داستان تله موش رو شاید شنیده باشید، خیلی جالبه 
> نباید حکایت ما این بشه


بسیار آموزنده بود 
تشکر

راستی من گوشیم ویندوز فونه و تاحالا این مسایل در ویندوز فون اتفاق نیافتاده
فکر کنم کلا امنیتش بیشتر از آندرویده

----------


## mrzzrm

> دوست عزیز دوباره از شما تشکر میکنم
> حرفتون راجع خودکفایی و حمایت از خودمون کاملا درسته
> اما چند نکته رو دقت کنید:
> اول اینکه کاری که شما کردید ایده جدید نبود، فقط پیاده سازی چیزی بود که هست


مث اینه که بگی من میتونم سیستم عامل بنویسم چون توی کتاب سیستم عامل همه چیز سیستم عامل توضیح داده شده ! پس من هم میتونم پیادش کنم ولی کو سیستم عاملت؟



> دوم اینکه بنده از دسترنج شما استفاده ای نکردم به هیچ عنوان و فقط بعد چندبار اجرای برنامتون و چندتا تست متوجه شدم کار جدیدی انجام ندادید


خب شما هم می تونیستید این کار غیر جدید رو قبل از من به اشتراک بذارید منم روی حرفم با شما نبود !



> سوم اینکه شما کاملا حق داری هر اطلاعاتی که داری رو به دیگران بفروشی، شاید خود منم اگه با یک روش لوکال لاکی پچر رو متوقف میکردم به این راحتی اطلاعاتم رو در اختیار بقیه قرار نمیدادم. اما استفاده از API بازار کاریه که با یک روز وقت گذاشتن انجام میشه.



من کتاب سیستم عامل رو سه روز خوندم و قبول شدم!!!



> چهارم هم یک نصیحت از برادر کوچکترت بشنو، سخاوت چیز خوبیه. من دوست دارم همه بتونن برنامشون رو در مقابل لاکی پچر محافظت کنن، این یعنی حمایت از برنامه و برنامه نویس ایرانی و این یعنی حمایت از خودم.
> وقتی این همه حجم برنامه های رایگان و کرک شده زیاد بشه مسلما کاربران دیگه به برنامه پولی من نگاه نمیکنن، دیگه دلشون نمیاد پول بدن. این روی کار منم تاثیر میذاره پس


این حرف درسته ولی قرار نیست که وقتی من یه چیزی نیاز دارم بقیه بیان زحمت بکشن و رایگان در اختیار من بذارن و من هم بگم که وظیفه شونه چون به نفع خودشم هست !
یعنی اینکه که همه باید رایگان برای من کار کنن ولی من خودم نخوام زحمتی که کشیدم رو رایگان در اختیار دیگران بذارم !
این خودخواهیه که از دیگران انتظار سخاوت داشته باشی و خودت سخی نباشی ! در این مورد هم روی سخنم با poorman نیست کلا گفتم

----------


## mrzzrm

این آخرین مسئله ای نیست که حل میشه و مسئله های دیگه ای هم هست که توسط  غیر از خودمون حل میشه و این فرهنگ خودخواهانه باعث میشه کسی که مسئله رو  حل کرده دیگه راه حل رو رو نکنه و شما بمونی و مسئله و استرس حل مسئله!
من جای شما بودم توی پیام خصوصی برای خودم مینوشتم:
   "آقای  mrzzrm من میتونم برنامه تون رو رسورس کنم و روشتونو بفهمم-تهدید!- ولی چون برای  شما احترام قائلم و هزینه هم زیاد نمیتونم بکنم چون دستم تنگه!




> روش جالبی رو در نظر گرفتید.ولی باز هم استفاده از  API بازار هستش (خوبی اندروید اینه ک میشه راحت کل کدهارو درآورد).کاش  رایگان بذاریدش.
> هرچند اگه خودم فرصتش رو داشته باشم آموزش کاملش رو واسه دوستان می ذارم.


-البته  اونایی که مشغله کاری دارن و فرصت ندارن معلومه که دستشون تنگ نیست-

 لطفا  خودتون روشتون رو برای من بفرستید."

با این چند جمله یک حس غروری در  من ایجاد میشه که ببین چه آدمای با عزت نفسی داریم تو ایران ! و من هم با  کمال میل کل آموزش رو در اختیارش میذاشتم

کلا بلد نیستیم این کا را رو و دوست داریم همه رو دور بزنیم مثل رانندگی تو خیابون!!!

----------


## doost_fu

ای بابا اینجام که دعوا شده !!!
من یه سوال فنی داشتم مثلا ما داخل برنامه یه boolean داریم حکم کلید کاربر ویژه داره یعنی با پرداخت درون برنامه اونو true میکنیم و وهر جا شرط true بودن برا کاربر گذاشته بودیم الان کاربر اجازه دسترسی داره
حالا این لاکی پچر چیکار میکنه ؟ مقدار تبدیل به true میکنه ؟ 
خب اگر ما گهگداری داخل برنامه به بازار وصل بشیم  و این مقدار چک کنیم ببینیم داخل بازار خرید تایید میشه یا نه و مقدار تغییر بدیم میشه برنامه رو از هک در اورد ؟ اصلا بعد از استفاده از لاکی پچر دیگه برناممون میتونه خودش از بارار چک کنه ؟
ممنون

----------


## poorman

> ای بابا اینجام که دعوا شده !!!
> من یه سوال فنی داشتم مثلا ما داخل برنامه یه boolean داریم حکم کلید کاربر ویژه داره یعنی با پرداخت درون برنامه اونو true میکنیم و وهر جا شرط true بودن برا کاربر گذاشته بودیم الان کاربر اجازه دسترسی داره
> حالا این لاکی پچر چیکار میکنه ؟ مقدار تبدیل به true میکنه ؟ 
> خب اگر ما گهگداری داخل برنامه به بازار وصل بشیم  و این مقدار چک کنیم ببینیم داخل بازار خرید تایید میشه یا نه و مقدار تغییر بدیم میشه برنامه رو از هک در اورد ؟ اصلا بعد از استفاده از لاکی پچر دیگه برناممون میتونه خودش از بارار چک کنه ؟
> ممنون


وقتی برنامتون با لاکی پچر کرک بشه دیگه اصلا به بازار وصل نمیشه و اگر به صورت لوکال چک کنید همیشه گزارش درست برمیگردونه

فعلا تنها راه چک کردن از طریق وب سرویس های بازاره

----------


## badname

عالی بود.  :تشویق: 
فقط یه سوالی ، پس از پرداخت این رو چک کنیم که درست انجام شده ، بعد حالت رو ذخیره کنیم . یا اینکه هر سری چک کنیم  :متفکر:

----------


## poorman

> عالی بود. 
> فقط یه سوالی ، پس از پرداخت این رو چک کنیم که درست انجام شده ، بعد حالت رو ذخیره کنیم . یا اینکه هر سری چک کنیم


من به شخصه حالت رو ذخیره میکنم

اول اینکه کاربرای ما همیشه آنلاین نیستن و این باعث اذیت شدن کاربر میشه
و دوم اینکه اگر یک هکر بخواد برنامه رو هک کنه این کار براش خیلی سادست، مهم اینه که کاربرای عادی نتونن از برنامه رایگان استفاده کنن

وگرنه شما هرچی هم بخوای چک کنی، اگر محتوای برنامه دیتابیس باشه یا لوکال باشه بازم میشه دورش زد
مگر اینکه محتوا توی سرور باشه، اونجا چون کاربر همیشه آنلاینه خوب میشه چک کرد که آیا دسترسی داره یا نه

----------


## dasssnj

> من به شخصه حالت رو ذخیره میکنم
> 
> اول اینکه کاربرای ما همیشه آنلاین نیستن و این باعث اذیت شدن کاربر میشه
> و دوم اینکه اگر یک هکر بخواد برنامه رو هک کنه این کار براش خیلی سادست، مهم اینه که کاربرای عادی نتونن از برنامه رایگان استفاده کنن
> 
> وگرنه شما هرچی هم بخوای چک کنی، اگر محتوای برنامه دیتابیس باشه یا لوکال باشه بازم میشه دورش زد
> مگر اینکه محتوا توی سرور باشه، اونجا چون کاربر همیشه آنلاینه خوب میشه چک کرد که آیا دسترسی داره یا نه


یا میشه قسمت های مربوط به چک کردن از طریق نت را از برنامه حذف کرد ، همون طور که میشه توی کرک کردن کد های اندروید بر خلاف PC هر کدی اضافه کرد .  :قهقهه: 
حذف کردن چک کردن لوکال هم که مثل آب خوردنه ، دور زدنش که دیگه خیلی خیلی راحت تر .

 کلا امنیت در اندروید کار خیلی سختیه ، اما امکان پذیره . 

متاسفانه* خیلی* ها *خیلی* چیزا بلدن و *خیلی* هاشون *خیلی* از دانششون را به اشتراک نمی زارن ! مثل *خودم* یا *خیلی* از افراد این انجمن یا افراد دیگر !!!!

----------


## doost_fu

> وقتی برنامتون با لاکی پچر کرک بشه دیگه اصلا به بازار وصل نمیشه و اگر به صورت لوکال چک کنید همیشه گزارش درست برمیگردونه
> 
> فعلا تنها راه چک کردن از طریق وب سرویس های بازاره


راستش من مبتدی یه خورده گیج شدم
لاکی پچر کدهای پرداخت بازارو پیدا میکنه و مقدار دهی میکنه و برنامه فعال میشه !
اگه برنامه بعد از کرک شدن ازطریق لاکی پچر دیگه نمی تونه به بازار وصل بشه یعنی لاکی پچر بهش اجازه این کارو نمیده خب چه فرقی میکنه که ما چجوری اطلاعاتمون برا بازار و یا سرو خودمون و ... بفرستیم و بگیرم و ... از این حرفا !
حالا اگه کدها به حالت خاصی در بیان  که لاکی پچر نتونه بفهمه کدهای بازار و پرداخت و ... کجاست و چجوریه ، مشکل حل نمیشه ؟ (یه جورایی obfuscate کردن )

اگه اشتباه میکنم یه خورده شفاف سازی کنید 
ممنون

----------


## poorman

> متاسفانه* خیلی* ها *خیلی* چیزا بلدن و *خیلی* هاشون *خیلی* از دانششون را به اشتراک نمی زارن ! مثل *خودم* یا *خیلی* از افراد این انجمن یا افراد دیگر !!!!


آخه بعضی از روش های امنیتی، امنیتشون به سکرت بودنشون هست
نمیشه توی این قضیه ایرادی گرفت
وقتی بحث پابلیک بشه خیلی راحت میشه دورش زد

----------


## poorman

> راستش من مبتدی یه خورده گیج شدم
> لاکی پچر کدهای پرداخت بازارو پیدا میکنه و مقدار دهی میکنه و برنامه فعال میشه !
> اگه برنامه بعد از کرک شدن ازطریق لاکی پچر دیگه نمی تونه به بازار وصل بشه یعنی لاکی پچر بهش اجازه این کارو نمیده خب چه فرقی میکنه که ما چجوری اطلاعاتمون برا بازار و یا سرو خودمون و ... بفرستیم و بگیرم و ... از این حرفا !
> حالا اگه کدها به حالت خاصی در بیان  که لاکی پچر نتونه بفهمه کدهای بازار و پرداخت و ... کجاست و چجوریه ، مشکل حل نمیشه ؟ (یه جورایی obfuscate کردن )
> 
> اگه اشتباه میکنم یه خورده شفاف سازی کنید 
> ممنون


تا جایی که بنده میدونم، لاکی پچر کلا به intent پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوش میکنه
یعنی هر وقت درخواست میره به بازار یا گوگل پلی، این خودشو میندازه وسط

طوری که ما با استفاده از API توسعه دهنده از بازار گزارش میگیریم، دیگه لاکی پچر نمیتونه بفهمه
چون این کار از طریق وب سرویس انجام میشه

کدها رو به همون دلیلی که بالا گفتم نمیشه به حالت خاصی درآورد، چون لاکی پچر با کدهای ما عملا کاری نداره، فقط میاد نقش بازار رو ایفا میکنه

----------


## ehsanh22

poorman جان میشه بگی چجوری باید از api بازار استفاده کرد ؟ من یه برنامه دارم پرداخت درون برنامه ای که خودت کمکم کردی برا تکمیلش . میشه بگی چیکار بکنم  :قلب:

----------


## poorman

> poorman جان میشه بگی چجوری باید از api بازار استفاده کرد ؟ من یه برنامه دارم پرداخت درون برنامه ای که خودت کمکم کردی برا تکمیلش . میشه بگی چیکار بکنم


سلام

من توی صفحه قبل یک سری توضیحات برای پیاده سازیش دادم، اونا رو بخونید یکم تلاش کنید میتونید استفاده کنید ازش

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2177474

----------


## dasssnj

> آخه بعضی از روش های امنیتی، امنیتشون به سکرت بودنشون هست
> نمیشه توی این قضیه ایرادی گرفت
> وقتی بحث پابلیک بشه خیلی راحت میشه دورش زد


بله . باهات موافقم . به نظرم هر کس باید بشینه و فکر کنه و روش مربوط به امنیت را خودش با تحقیق و تفکر و خلاقیت پیاده سازی کنه . من که تا الان کلی روش امتحان کردم و راه های زیادی را برای امنیت کد نویسی کردم و مطمئنم که در آینده هم برای پیدا کردن امنیت بیشتر ، روش های خیلی بیشتری را تست خواهم کرد .

----------


## warbler

> این روش هم جواب نمیده وقتی 
> save for restore رو فعال کنید توی لاکی اونم جوواب نمیده


من هرچی گشتم save for restore رو پیدا نکردم دقیقا کجاست؟

*ویرایش :*
الان پیداش کردم .
من طبق روشی که amin_nez گفته بود یه فیلد به نام پرمیوم ساختم به صورت زیر :premium = inventory.haspur.(sku_premium);

من تقریبا با تمام ورژن های lucky patcher تست کردم save for restore هم امتحان کردم رو چند تا گوشی . یه پرداخت الکی انجام میده ولی قسمت های پرمیوم برنامه (که تو برنامه من button لینک دانلوده) فعال نمیشه . تو گوشی های روت شده و نشده هم تست کردم . حالا نمیدونم کد شما چطوری بوده که جواب نداده

----------


## golbafan

> بله . باهات موافقم . به نظرم هر کس باید بشینه و فکر کنه و روش مربوط به امنیت را خودش با تحقیق و تفکر و خلاقیت پیاده سازی کنه . من که تا الان کلی روش امتحان کردم و راه های زیادی را برای امنیت کد نویسی کردم و مطمئنم که در آینده هم برای پیدا کردن امنیت بیشتر ، روش های خیلی بیشتری را تست خواهم کرد .


آفرین آفرین... براش دست بزنین بچه ها  :تشویق:

----------


## dasssnj

> آفرین آفرین... براش دست بزنین بچه ها


من مسئله را با مدیران کل سایت در میون گذاشتم . همنچنین با مدیر محترم این بخش هم مشورت می کنم .

(  هر جور بحثی هست توی پیام خصوصی یا یه تاپیک جدا مطرح بشه !!!!!!!!  )

----------


## golbafan

> من مسئله را با مدیران کل سایت در میون گذاشتم . همنچنین با مدیر محترم این بخش هم مشورت می کنم .
> 
> (  هر جور بحثی هست توی پیام خصوصی یا یه تاپیک جدا مطرح بشه !!!!!!!!  )


دوست عزیز چرا موضوع رو میپیچونید؟؟
اینجا تاپیک گزاشتن که هر کسی میتونه برای فرار از دست اون نرم افزار کمک کنه
اونوقت شما میای میگی من بلدم من بلدم اما به کسی نمیگم...

خب اگر میخواهید نگید اشکال نداره اما چرا کلاس میزارید؟ چرا  :متفکر: 

یک نصیحت برادرانه:  انسان هرچی بیشتر بدونه متوجه میشه کمتر میدونه و هرچه کمتر بدونه فکر میکنه بیشتر میدونه

----------


## poorman

> دوست عزیز چرا موضوع رو میپیچونید؟؟
> اینجا تاپیک گزاشتن که هر کسی میتونه برای فرار از دست اون نرم افزار کمک کنه
> اونوقت شما میای میگی من بلدم من بلدم اما به کسی نمیگم...
> 
> خب اگر میخواهید نگید اشکال نداره اما چرا کلاس میزارید؟ چرا 
> 
> یک نصیحت برادرانه:  انسان هرچی بیشتر بدونه متوجه میشه کمتر میدونه و هرچه کمتر بدونه فکر میکنه بیشتر میدونه


دوست عزیز آقای گل بافان، بنده فکر نمیکنم سن شما کم باشه
اما متاسفانه پست های اخیر شما بویی از بزرگسالی نداره

اینجا همه برای کسب علم و تجربه میایم، جایی برای این بحث های حاشیه ای نیست
دانش شما زیاده درست، اما لطفا به دنبال اثباتش با بحث های بچگونه نباشید

دانشتون رو به اشتراک بذارید، بقیه درک دارن متوجه سطح دانش شما میشن

بنده واقعا عذرخواهم از گذاشتن این پست، ولی اخیرا نظم انجمن خیلی بهم ریخته
تشکر از اینکه از حرف من برداشت بدی نمیکنید

----------


## dasssnj

> دوست عزیز چرا موضوع رو میپیچونید؟؟
> اینجا تاپیک گزاشتن که هر کسی میتونه برای فرار از دست اون نرم افزار کمک کنه
> * اونوقت شما میای میگی من بلدم من بلدم اما به کسی نمیگم...*
> 
> خب اگر میخواهید نگید اشکال نداره اما چرا کلاس میزارید؟ چرا 
> 
> یک نصیحت برادرانه:  انسان هرچی بیشتر بدونه متوجه میشه کمتر میدونه و هرچه کمتر بدونه فکر میکنه بیشتر میدونه


من کی گفتم بلدم ؟ من تا قبل این تاپیک نمی دونستم اصلا با لاکی پچر میشه پرداخت بازار را دور زد !
 این پستی هم که گذاشتم مربوط به لاکی پچر نبوده . مگه امنیت فقط در زمینه ی لاکی پچره ؟؟؟  :متفکر: من گفتم "مثل خودم و خیلی افراد دیگر" فقط اگه جمله ی قبل را بخونید مشخصه که مربوط به امنیته نه فقط لاکی پچر و دلیلش را هم توی تاپیک قبلی و همینجا گفتم ::: *بهتره هر کس خودش بره سراغ امنیت و راه روش را پیدا کنه . چیزی که من برای کسی دیکته کنم نمیشه بهش گفت امنیت !!*

اصلا به فرض که من می دونستم و نمی گفتم . این چه طرز رفتاره ؟ چرا توی تاپیک پربازدید به من بی احترامی می کنید ؟ دیگه حدی داره !

----------


## Rezaguitar

> اصلا به فرض که من می دونستم و نمی گفتم . این چه طرز رفتاره ؟ چرا توی تاپیک پربازدید به من بی احترامی می کنید ؟ دیگه حدی داره !


شما توجه نکن,بهترین رفتار با  آدمهای مشکل دار نادیده گرفتنشون هست! 
ببینید چقدر از درون عذاب میکشن که پای کامپیوتر و اینترنت هم نمیتونن خودشون رو کنترل کنن و تو همه تاپیکها اثری از عقده ها به جا میذارن!

----------


## abbasi.naft

استاد گرانقدر ، جناب dasssnjعزیز :قلب: 
من بارها و بارها از مطالب ارزشمند شما استفاده بردم.
این حق طبیعی هر انسانی هست که علمش را در پیش خودش محفوظ نگاه دارد.
از اینکه بدون هیچگونه چشمداشتی ، علمتون رو در اینجا به اشتراک میگذارید و به سوالات افرادی که نمیشناسیدشون پاسخ میدهید ، از شما کمال سپاسگذاری را دارم و به شخصه از اینکه این رفتار ناپسند در حق شما صورت گرفته ناراحت هستم.
ولی مطمئن باشید در قبال هر یک نفری که با شما ناپسند برخورد میکنند در مقابل صدها،بلکه هزاران نفر دیگه هستند که گره کارشون با مطالب ارزشمند شما و دیگر اساتید باز میشه و شما رو دعا میکنند.
خیلی خیلی ممنون استاد ، همچنان منتظر پستهای ارزشمند شما هستیم.

----------


## esideli

سلام،

دوستان بهتره از فروم php یاد بگیریم اینجا کلی بحث امنیت و آموزش هست ولی متاسفانه اینجا نه و بعضیا مخالفن. هر کس به دلخواه خودش میاد نظر میده و کسی مجبور نیست بیاد آموزش بده. وقتی این بحث ها رو میبینم واقعا به فروم php حسرت می خورم. توی فروم php اینقدر اطلاعات درباره امنیت هست که بخوای بخونی نمی دونی از کجا شروع کنی و این قدر در مورد امنیت بحث شده که حتی هکر با دونستن اونها نمی تونه سایت رو هک کنه. ولی فروم آندروید چی؟ هیچی. از ترس هک شدن برنامه طرف حرفی نمی زنه تا روشش لو نره بجای اینکه با نقد دیگران روشِش رو کامل کنه.

----------


## golbafan

> شما توجه نکن,بهترین رفتار با  آدمهای مشکل دار نادیده گرفتنشون هست! 
> ببینید چقدر از درون عذاب میکشن که پای کامپیوتر و اینترنت هم نمیتونن خودشون رو کنترل کنن و تو همه تاپیکها اثری از عقده ها به جا میذارن!


:-$ :-$ :-$

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام،
> 
> دوستان بهتره از فروم php یاد بگیریم اینجا کلی بحث امنیت و آموزش هست ولی متاسفانه اینجا نه و بعضیا مخالفن. هر کس به دلخواه خودش میاد نظر میده و کسی مجبور نیست بیاد آموزش بده. وقتی این بحث ها رو میبینم واقعا به فروم php حسرت می خورم. توی فروم php اینقدر اطلاعات درباره امنیت هست که بخوای بخونی نمی دونی از کجا شروع کنی و این قدر در مورد امنیت بحث شده که حتی هکر با دونستن اونها نمی تونه سایت رو هک کنه. ولی فروم آندروید چی؟ هیچی. از ترس هک شدن برنامه طرف حرفی نمی زنه تا روشش لو نره بجای اینکه با نقد دیگران روشِش رو کامل کنه.


میگیم بحثو ادامه ندید باز ....

php سمت سروره و کسی بهش دسترسی نداره . اندروید برنامه نویسی لوکاله !!!  این دو اصلا هیچ شباهت یا ربطی به هم ندارن که بخوان مقایسه بشن .

شما که تاپیک مورد علاقه تون داره داره ادامه پیدا می کنه . دیگه کسی مخالفش نیست . برای چی اینجا پست می زاری ؟ خب برو همونجا آموزشتو ببین و برنامه ات را امن کن دیگه ... .

خوبه پستی که اون بالا هست نشون میده از چه کسی می خواهید امنیت یاد بگیرید . من اگه همچین آدمی مهمترین علوم جهان را هم داشت حاضر نمیشدم چیزی یاد بگیرم

----------


## esideli

> میگیم بحثو ادامه ندید باز ....
> 
> php سمت سروره و کسی بهش دسترسی نداره . اندروید برنامه نویسی لوکاله !!!  این دو اصلا هیچ شباهت یا ربطی به هم ندارن که بخوان مقایسه بشن .
> 
> شما که تاپیک مورد علاقه تون داره داره ادامه پیدا می کنه . دیگه کسی مخالفش نیست . برای چی اینجا پست می زاری ؟ خب برو همونجا آموزشتو ببین و برنامه ات را امن کن دیگه ... .
> 
> خوبه پستی که اون بالا هست نشون میده از چه کسی می خواهید امنیت یاد بگیرید . من اگه همچین آدمی مهمترین علوم جهان را هم داشت حاضر نمیشدم چیزی یاد بگیرم


اگه منظورم رو بد رسوندم عضر می خوام. در ضمن من دنبال آموزش کسی یا دفاع از شخص یا پست خاصی نیستم. بله php سمت سرور هست  آندروید نه این که واضحه یعنی چون آندروید سمت سرور نیست پس کسی نباید بحث امنیت کنه؟ خب این دلیل میشه ما از اخلاق خوب php کارها یاد نگیریم و درمورد امنیت بحث نکنیم یا تا کسی از امنیت صحبت کرد بزنیم تو ذوقش؟ حتما ماباید خودمون اشتباه کنیم که یاد بگیریم یا باید از تجربه دیگران هم استفاده کنیم؟ مثل اینکه شما هدف تالار رو متوجه نشدین. توی استک آور فلو هم برنامه نویسا بحث امنیت نمی کنن؟

در ضمن این طرز صحبت کردنتون اصلا جالب نیست. برادرانه میگم غرور رو کنار بزارید.

----------


## dasssnj

> اگه منظورم رو بد رسوندم عضر می خوام. در ضمن من دنبال آموزش کسی یا دفاع از شخص یا پست خاصی نیستم. بله php سمت سرور هست  آندروید نه این که واضحه یعنی چون آندروید سمت سرور نیست پس کسی نباید بحث امنیت کنه؟ خب این دلیل میشه ما از اخلاق خوب php کارها یاد نگیریم و درمورد امنیت بحث نکنیم یا تا کسی از امنیت صحبت کرد بزنیم تو ذوقش؟ حتما ماباید خودمون اشتباه کنیم که یاد بگیریم یا باید از تجربه دیگران هم استفاده کنیم؟ مثل اینکه شما هدف تالار رو متوجه نشدین. توی استک آور فلو هم برنامه نویسا بحث امنیت نمی کنن؟
> 
> در ضمن این طرز صحبت کردنتون اصلا جالب نیست. برادرانه میگم غرور رو کنار بزارید.


بحث در مورد امنیت خودش باید با امنیت صورت بگیره . به نظر من : هر سخن جایی و هر نکته مکانی دارد . در هر صورت نمی گم بحث در مورد امنیت کار اشتباهیه اما باید خیلی روش حساس بود . استفاده از نظرات و انتقاد های دیگران هم خیلی خیلی کار خوبیه اما باید با فرد مورد اعتماد مشورت کرد . مثلا من چند وقت پیش یه مشکلی داشتم در همین رابطه ها ، می دونستم *شاید* کسایی باشن که بتونن جواب بهتری بدن و بهتر راهنمایی کنن ، اما از دوستان مورد اعتماد خودم سوالم را پرسیدم و با خیال راحت تری به کارم ادامه دادم . در هر صورت شما خودتون صلاح کار خودتون را می دونید . منم عذر می خوام که نظرات منفی ای داشتم و شاید بر خلاف نظر خیلی از دوستان کاری کردم .

ضمنا حرف من برخاسته از پست بدی بود که توش بهم بی احترامی شده بود وگرنه غروری در کار نیست . اگه واقعا غرور داشتم از قدرت مدیریتم استفاده می کردم و ایشون را چون قبلا توی بخش جاوا پست گذاشتن راحت از سایت حذف می کردم . اما شاید پست های دیگه ایشون توی تاپیک های دیگه جواب بعضی سوالات را داده باشه و با حذف این نام کاربری ممکنه تاپیک هایی نا خواسته خراب بشه .

----------


## golbafan

> شما که تاپیک مورد علاقه تون داره داره ادامه پیدا می کنه . دیگه کسی مخالفش نیست . برای چی اینجا پست می زاری ؟ خب برو همونجا آموزشتو ببین و برنامه ات را امن کن دیگه ... .
> خوبه پستی که اون بالا هست نشون میده از چه کسی می خواهید امنیت یاد بگیرید . من اگه همچین آدمی مهمترین علوم جهان را هم داشت حاضر نمیشدم چیزی یاد بگیرم


آیا این مدل صحبت کردن توهین محسوب نمیشه؟  همزمان به دو نفر ؟




> بحث در مورد امنیت خودش باید با امنیت صورت بگیره . به نظر من : هر سخن جایی و هر نکته مکانی دارد . در هر صورت نمی گم بحث در مورد امنیت کار اشتباهیه اما باید خیلی روش حساس بود . استفاده از نظرات و انتقاد های دیگران هم خیلی خیلی کار خوبیه اما باید با فرد مورد اعتماد مشورت کرد


ببخشید بنده هکر هستم یا شما؟؟؟ من از دیکامپایل صحبت کردم یا شما؟؟؟  جالبه  :متفکر: 




> ضمنا حرف من برخاسته از پست بدی بود که توش بهم بی احترامی شده بود وگرنه غروری در کار نیست . اگه واقعا غرور داشتم از قدرت مدیریتم استفاده می کردم و ایشون را چون قبلا توی بخش جاوا پست گذاشتن راحت از سایت حذف می کردم . اما شاید پست های دیگه ایشون توی تاپیک های دیگه جواب بعضی سوالات را داده باشه و با حذف این نام کاربری ممکنه تاپیک هایی نا خواسته خراب بشه .


البته من از شما اصلا ناراحت نیستم :قلب:   چون الان در سنی هستید که بهش میگن غرور جوانی...

لطفا اون پستی که میگید من در جاوا گزاشتم آدرسشو بزارید تا دوستان ببینند پستهام مشکلی داره یا نه
در ضمن اگر این کار رو بکنید(حذف من از برنامه نویس) من مشکلی ندارم...

Untitled.jpg

----------


## dasssnj

> آیا این مدل صحبت کردن توهین محسوب نمیشه؟  همزمان به دو نفر ؟


من که تا کسی توهین نکنه توهین نمی کنم . بالا خره جواب های هویه !




> ببخشید بنده هکر هستم یا شما؟؟؟ من از دیکامپایل صحبت کردم یا شما؟؟؟  جالبه


مگه من گفتم بیان با من مشورت کنن !! ؟؟  :قهقهه: 




> البته من از شما اصلا ناراحت نیستم  چون الان در سنی هستید که بهش میگن غرور جوانی...


بهتون حق میدم . منم اگه جواب دیگه ای نداشتم حتما این موضوع را پیش می کشیدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 





> لطفا اون پستی که میگید من در جاوا گزاشتم آدرسشو بزارید تا دوستان ببینند پستهام مشکلی داره یا نه
> در ضمن اگر این کار رو بکنید(حذف من از برنامه نویس) من مشکلی ندارم...


من نگفتم اون پست مشکل داره .  فقط گفتم با اعمال مدیریتی اون پست اجازه حذف یک کاربر هم وجود داره . این جریمه هم کمترین کاریه که مدیر می تونه نسبت به پست های فاقد محتوا و توهین آمیز بکنه .

حذف شما پیامد های خوبی نداره . خودتون هم خوب می دونید پس من را تشویق بهش نکنید چون بعدا خودتون میاید و ادعای بی گناهی می کنید . این گزینه فقط برای مواقع اضطراریه و خیلی باید با احتیاط ازش استفاده بشه . اما این به این معنی نیست که نمیشه کسی را حذف کرد . مطمئن باشید اگه خودم به خاطر موضوعی صلاح بدونم و با مدیران کل مشورت کنم حذف تون می کنم . اصلا از این بابت نگران نباشید .

----------


## dasssnj

توی پست های دیگه تون هم که دارید به من تیکه می اندازید . خارج از شوخی و این بحثا ، واقعا زشت نیست ؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## golbafan

> توی پست های دیگه تون هم که دارید به من تیکه می اندازید . خارج از شوخی و این بحثا ، واقعا زشت نیست ؟؟؟


سلام
آخه من چه پدر کشتگی میتونم با شما داشته باشم دوست عزیز؟؟
من حتی نمیدونم کی هستی و اسمت چیه...

فقط از این ناراحت میشم که کسی بجای اینکه راهکار ارائه کنه از این صحبت کنه که امنیت سخته و این حرفا...
من و شما شاید نا امید نشیم و خودمون دنبال راهکار بریم اما همه اینجور نیستند 
وقتی یه تازه کار میاد اینجا سوال میپرسه شما باید امیدوارش کنید تا بتونه کار کنه و تجربه کسب کنه نه اینکه طوری باشه که تصور کنه راه زیادی در پیش داره وگرنه ناامید میشه و دست میکشه. بهرحال هرکسی نقص ها و کمالاتی داره ولی خواهش من اینه که در مقوله امنیت بیشتر هوای بچه ها رو داشته باشین

*برای مثال عرض میکنم* :
 کاش اونبار که گفتید پروتکت کردن اهمیت بالاتری داره (*البته اعتقاد من هم همینه*) روشهایی هرچند ابتدایی برای کمک به دوستان عنوان میکردید تا خودشون برن دنبال روشهای بهتر. ولی شما تنها به زیر سوال بردن بقیه روشها اکتفا کردید و حتی وقتی دوستان از شما خواستند هیچ کمکی نکردید و گفتید اینجا جای صحبت از امنیت نیست!!!
در ثانی همونطور که میدونید بخش دوم آموزشهام مربوط میشد به پروتکت کردن و بخش سوم مربوط میشد به روشهای امن پرداخت درون برنامه ... آیا نمیشد همکاری کنید تا قسمت دوم بخوبی و با کمک همدیگه پیش بره؟؟؟
الان خیلی ها بهم پیام خصوصی میزنن که بحث رو ادامه بدم ولی آیا دیگه دل و دماقی میمونه؟

با اینکه موضوع تاپیک افزایش امنیت بود و مطالب داخلش هم گواهی میده من هیچ روش دور زدن رو آموزش ندادم ولی طوری عنوان کردید که انگار تاپیک یک معدن طلا برای هکزهاست. پ
من خواهش میکنم اگر من در اون تاپیک مطلبی برای راهنمایی هکر ها گزاشتم لطفا آدرسش رو بزارید اینجا...

 :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام
> آخه من چه پدر کشتگی میتونم با شما داشته باشم دوست عزیز؟؟
> من حتی نمیدونم کی هستی و اسمت چیه...
> 
> فقط از این ناراحت میشم که کسی بجای اینکه راهکار ارائه کنه از این صحبت کنه که امنیت سخته و این حرفا...
> من و شما شاید نا امید نشیم و خودمون دنبال راهکار بریم اما همه اینجور نیستند 
> وقتی یه تازه کار میاد اینجا سوال میپرسه شما باید امیدوارش کنید تا بتونه کار کنه و تجربه کسب کنه نه اینکه طوری باشه که تصور کنه راه زیادی در پیش داره وگرنه ناامید میشه و دست میکشه. بهرحال هرکسی نقص ها و کمالاتی داره ولی خواهش من اینه که در مقوله امنیت بیشتر هوای بچه ها رو داشته باشین


سلام.
من نظرم روی این بود که خود امنیت را هم باید امن یاد گرفت اما خب انگار نظر خیلی ها متفاوت بود . من هر چی بلد باشم توی اون تاپیک مطرح می کنم شما بگید توی کدوم قسمت چه مبحثی را توضیح بدم تا برای دوستان کاملا توضیح بدم . بالاخره آدم یه وقتایی مجبور میشه روی علایق و نظراتش پا بزاره اما مشکلی نیست . اگه دوستان برای شروع مبحث امنیت نیاز به راهنمایی داشته باشن سعی می کنم تا جایی که میشه علمم را به اشتراک بزارم .




> *برای مثال عرض میکنم* :
>  کاش اونبار که گفتید پروتکت کردن اهمیت بالاتری داره (*البته اعتقاد من هم همینه*)  روشهایی هرچند ابتدایی برای کمک به دوستان عنوان میکردید تا خودشون برن  دنبال روشهای بهتر. ولی شما تنها به زیر سوال بردن بقیه روشها اکتفا کردید و  حتی وقتی دوستان از شما خواستند هیچ کمکی نکردید و گفتید اینجا جای صحبت  از امنیت نیست!!!
> در ثانی همونطور که میدونید بخش دوم آموزشهام مربوط میشد به پروتکت کردن و  بخش سوم مربوط میشد به روشهای امن پرداخت درون برنامه ... آیا نمیشد همکاری  کنید تا قسمت دوم بخوبی و با کمک همدیگه پیش بره؟؟؟
> الان خیلی ها بهم پیام خصوصی میزنن که بحث رو ادامه بدم ولی آیا دیگه دل و دماقی میمونه؟


خب همونطور که گفتم نظر شخصی ام این بود که اونجا محل صحبت از امنیت واقعا نبود چون خیلی از کاربران مهمان در سایت هم اون تاپیک را می دیدند و از پست ها استفاده می کردن و هیچ ردی هم ازشون باقی نمی موند . خیلی ها پیام خصوصی زدن و بهشون توضیح دادم و سعی کردم براشون توی پیام خصوصی تا حدی کمک کنم و نه در تاپیک . اما این بار پا روی نظرم می زارم و سوالاتی که پرسیده بشه را اگه بلد باشم جواب میدم و به نظر بقیه احترام می زارم .
در مورد بخش دوم آموزش ها هم دوست داشتم کمک کنم اما با اون پست و انتقاد شما از نظر منفی من و ... دیگه علاقه به ادامه را از دست دادم . بهتر بود از اول با طرز بهتر و ملایم تری می پرسیدید که چرا با تاپیک مخالفم و چرا ازش انتقاد کردم . 

از وقتی همین تاپیک لاکی پچر شروع شد هم برای اینکه سر از کار لاکی پچر در بیارم و بتونم راه های مقابله باهاش را بفهمم شروع کردم و یه برنامه ساده مثل لاکی پچر نوشتم که در صد کمی از برنامه ها را با موفقیت کرک می کنه . سعی می کنم هر چی تجربه از این برنامه کسب کردم را به اشتراک بزارم تا بقیه ی دوستان بتونن بهتر در مورد لاکی پچر فکر کنن و راه هایی برای مقابله پیدا کنن . ان شا الله یه فیلم هم از نحوه ی کار برنامه می زارم .




> با اینکه موضوع تاپیک افزایش امنیت بود و مطالب داخلش هم گواهی میده من هیچ  روش دور زدن رو آموزش ندادم ولی طوری عنوان کردید که انگار تاپیک یک معدن  طلا برای هکزهاست. پ
> من خواهش میکنم اگر من در اون تاپیک مطلبی برای راهنمایی هکر ها گزاشتم لطفا آدرسش رو بزارید اینجا...


نه منظورم روش هایی برای هک نبود که برای هکر ها معدن طلا باشه بلکه روش های جلوگیری از هک هم می تونه به نحوی هکر ها را از درون برنامه ها آگاه کنه و راه را براشون هموار کنه . در کل شاید توی ایران هکر زیاد نداشته باشیم و ان شالله اون ها هم این تاپیک ها را نبینن .  :لبخند گشاده!:  .

امیدوارم دوستان از مباحث استفاده ی لازم را ببرن . من هر سوالی داشتید و اگه بلد باشم در خدمتم .

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

با سلام
دوستان عزیزم ، افرادی که در این سایت عضو میشن و فعالیت میکنن به دنبال افزایش مهارت ها و توانایی هاشون هستن و تواما به اشتراک گذاشتن تجارب و دانسته هاشون.
توی همچین محیطی چرا باید اینقدر مباحث حاشیه ای و فرعیات مطرح بشه؟ چرا باید به همدیگه بی احترامی کنیم؟

اگر نظری مخالف نظر دیگران داریم ، میتونیم محترمانه و با مستندات و بصورت فنی بحث کنیم و فقط اینجوریه که سایرین هم میتونن از دانسته های ما منتفع بشن ، مطمئنا با روش جاری در این تاپیک نه تنها نمیتونید طرف مقابل رو در مورد اشتباهش (از نظر شما) متقاعد کنید ، بلکه فقط باعث ایجاد ناراحتی و سوء تفاهم در طرف مقابل و البته ناراحتی سایر کاربران میشید.

حقیقتا در شان اعضای این سایت نیست که یک یا چند نفر دائما به دنبال تذکر دادن و جریمه کردن و ایجاد نظم باشن ، بنابراین امیدوارم بعد از این پست ، بحث حاشیه ای جدیدی مطرح نشه ، در غیر اینصورت به خاطر سایر کاربرانی که دنبال فعالیت مفید هستند ، با این افراد برخورد خواهد شد.




پیشاپیش از همکاری شما عزیزان تشکر میکنم

----------


## storm_saeed

نمیدونم چرا این بحث انقد ادامه پیدا کرده 
این مساله خیلی وقت پیشا بحث شده مثل 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...rotect-from-it
و
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...ensing-android
و اینجا 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2279813 

مبحث امنیت خیلی گسترده از این حرفاست .بهتر بود قبل ادامه بحث نحوه ی کار این برنامه و راه های پیشنهادی باهاش رو میخوندین که روش های معقول تر و جدیدتر برای جلوگیری ازش داده بشه نه اینکه یه سری کار رو بخواین انجام بدین که قبلا یه عده انجام دادن ( و بعضا روش های غلط برای مثال تو همین مبحث بعضی روش ها اشتباه بود).

پ.ن
۹۹ درصد سوالات این فروم با اولین جستجو در گوگل جوابتش بدست میاد .

----------


## golbafan

> ۹۹ درصد سوالات این فروم با اولین جستجو در گوگل جوابتش بدست میاد . الان این فروم شده دعوا و بحث های حاشیه و سوالات تکراری 
> بهتره کسی دیگه این پست رو ادامه نده


درست میفرمایید ولی مشکل اینه که اکثر کاربران این سایت زبان انگلیسیشون خوب نیست...
من شخصا عضو فعال stack exchanges و stack owerfolow هم هستم و اونجا خیلی بیشتر لذت میبرم چون خیلی علمی تره ولی بخاطر افزایش مهارت های دوستان ایرانی
سعی میکنم حد اقل همونقدر که به برنامه نویسهای خارجی کمک میکنم به ایرانی ها هم کمک کنم

----------


## atefeH.soveyzi

سلام
من یک برنامه نویس نسبتا آماتورم
میخواستم ببینم چطور می تونم توی برنامه ام پرداخت درون برنامه ای با قیمت های متفاوتی داشته باشم؟
یه قطعه کد نمونه ندارید؟
این که میگن باید هرکدوم رو به عنوان محصول جدید معرفی کنیمو در جریانم اما این که چطور توی برنامه کد بنویسیم رو متاسفانه نمی دونم
لطفا کمکم کنید 
مرسی
حالت emergency: نسبتا فوری

----------


## c0mmander

> سلام
> من یک برنامه نویس نسبتا آماتورم
> میخواستم ببینم چطور می تونم توی برنامه ام پرداخت درون برنامه ای با قیمت های متفاوتی داشته باشم؟
> یه قطعه کد نمونه ندارید؟
> این که میگن باید هرکدوم رو به عنوان محصول جدید معرفی کنیمو در جریانم اما این که چطور توی برنامه کد بنویسیم رو متاسفانه نمی دونم
> لطفا کمکم کنید 
> مرسی
> حالت emergency: نسبتا فوری


ضمن خیر مقدم به شما جهت عضویت در وب سایت یک توضیحی بدم تا بعدا دوستان قدیمی و حرفه ای ما داخل این جا هستند دیگه چیزی بهتون نگن اینجا معمولا اول باید کلمه کلیدی که دنبالش هستد رو جستجو کنید چون سوال های مشابه زیادی جواب داده شده و هر کسی که دوباره سوالی رو ببنیه که خودش به اون جواب داده شاکی میشه و این حالت بهش دست میده -> :متعجب: 

دوم این تاپیک https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%85%D9%87 

رو بررسی کنید و سوال های مربوط رو در بخش خودش بپرسید.

----------


## ehsanh22

> از دوست عزیزمون *mrzzrm* تشکر میکنم، برای اینکه وجودش به من انگیزه داد
> اول اینکه من اعتقاد دارم اگر کسی تونسته کاری رو بکنه پس منم میتونم
> دوم اینکه سطح فرهنگ ایشون انگیزه داد تا برای بقیه راه رو هموار تر کنم و یک توضیح کوچیک بدم
> 
> دوستان استفاده از API بازار به هیچ عنوان سخت نیست، شاید یکم پیچیدگی داشته باشه ولی سخت نیست
> من اطلاعاتم از وب و PHP به شدت کمه و اکثر اطلاعاتم رو از آموزش خوب دوست عزیزمون *harani* گرفتم ( لینک آموزش )
> 
> برای اینکه از API بازار بتونید استفاده کنید نیاز به دانش حداقلی از سرور و PHP و متدهای GET و POST و همچنین JSON توی وب سرویس دارید
> توی اندروید هم که AsyncTask رو بدونین و نحوه ارتباط با وب سرویس
> ...


من تمامی مراحل رو انجام دادم ، فایل رو توی هاستم آپلود کردم حالا باید چیکار کنم با ایین فایل و چجوری به برنامم بگم چک کنه

----------


## poorman

> من تمامی مراحل رو انجام دادم ، فایل رو توی هاستم آپلود کردم حالا باید چیکار کنم با ایین فایل و چجوری به برنامم بگم چک کنه


سلام

شما باید اسم پکیج برنامه، شناسه محصول و کد خرید کاربر رو بعد از خرید به سرورتون بفرستید و دیتای برگشتی رو چک کنید که آیا خرید درسته یا نه

برای انجام اینکار نیاز به آشنایی کار با وب سرویس ها و AsyncTask دارید. بعدش هم باید رشته JSON برگشتی رو بخونید.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

سلام برنامه نویسا :)مشکل پرداخت درون برنامه ای هست اگه بازار میزاشت از پرداخت بانکی و ... استفاده کنیم و مثلا با پرداخت ماهیانه پولی به بازار و ... میدادیم مشکل حل میشد .من که برنامه دوتا رشته رو بره داخل سورو چک کنه  اولین رشته token و رشته دوم device ID رو که هردوتاشون انحصارین ... اگه این دوتا بود که برنامه فعال بشه و اگه نبود که برنامه فعال نشه .حالا برای خرید : حالا اگه کاربرا شیطونی نکنن و برنامه پچ نشه و بازار به جای لوکی باز بشه که خرید انجام میشه و دوتا رشته بعد از خرید میره ذخیره میشه داخل سرور برای بعدا .اما اگه لوکی به جای بازار باز بشه که پرداختی انجام نمیشه و برنامه هم وقتی میره چک کنه رشته ها رو  رشته ها رو پیدا نمیکنه و برنامه همچنان غیر فعاله !نظرتون چیه ؟ الگوریتم خوبیه یا نه ؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

> سلام برنامه نویسا :)مشکل پرداخت درون برنامه ای هست اگه بازار میزاشت از پرداخت بانکی و ... استفاده کنیم و مثلا با پرداخت ماهیانه پولی به بازار و ... میدادیم مشکل حل میشد .من که برنامه دوتا رشته رو بره داخل سورو چک کنه  اولین رشته token و رشته دوم device ID رو که هردوتاشون انحصارین ... اگه این دوتا بود که برنامه فعال بشه و اگه نبود که برنامه فعال نشه .حالا برای خرید : حالا اگه کاربرا شیطونی نکنن و برنامه پچ نشه و بازار به جای لوکی باز بشه که خرید انجام میشه و دوتا رشته بعد از خرید میره ذخیره میشه داخل سرور برای بعدا .اما اگه لوکی به جای بازار باز بشه که پرداختی انجام نمیشه و برنامه هم وقتی میره چک کنه رشته ها رو  رشته ها رو پیدا نمیکنه و برنامه همچنان غیر فعاله !نظرتون چیه ؟ الگوریتم خوبیه یا نه ؟


سلام
در ظاهر که خوبه ، اما واقعیت با تصورات ما متاسفانه گاهی اوقات فرق میکنه.
برنامه ای که بدین ترتیب نوشتین رو با این لاکی ملعون تست کردید؟؟
مشتاقانه منتظر راهکارهای ابتکاری دوستان هستیم.

موفق باشید

----------


## amir.h.a.z

> از دوست عزیزمون *mrzzrm* تشکر میکنم، برای اینکه وجودش به من انگیزه داد
> اول اینکه من اعتقاد دارم اگر کسی تونسته کاری رو بکنه پس منم میتونم
> دوم اینکه سطح فرهنگ ایشون انگیزه داد تا برای بقیه راه رو هموار تر کنم و یک توضیح کوچیک بدم
> 
> دوستان استفاده از API بازار به هیچ عنوان سخت نیست، شاید یکم پیچیدگی داشته باشه ولی سخت نیست
> من اطلاعاتم از وب و PHP به شدت کمه و اکثر اطلاعاتم رو از آموزش خوب دوست عزیزمون *harani* گرفتم ( لینک آموزش )
> 
> برای اینکه از API بازار بتونید استفاده کنید نیاز به دانش حداقلی از سرور و PHP و متدهای GET و POST و همچنین JSON توی وب سرویس دارید
> توی اندروید هم که AsyncTask رو بدونین و نحوه ارتباط با وب سرویس
> ...













جناب پورمن من این روش رو پیاده کردم فقط یه مشکل هست اونم اکسس کد هستش که عمر ش کمه یعنه نمیشه به طور دایمی استفاده کرد  :گریه:  و نمیشه هی php رو تازه سازی کرد لطفا کم کنید
بازار هم برای هر اکسس کد تایید میخواد اگه بشه این تایید رو رد کردن میشه کاررو درست کرد

----------


## poorman

اکسس کد فقط یک بار مورد نیازه، شما باید توی کد php رفرش کد رو قرار بدید

بعد توسط رفرش کد میتونید اکسس کد جدید به صورت اتوماتیک بدست بیارید

----------


## djtrex

من برای php این پکیج رو نوشتم:
https://github.com/nikapps/bazaar-api-php

اگه از فریم ورک لاراول (نسخه ۴.۲) هم استفاده می کنید میتونید lز این پکیج استفاده کنید:
https://github.com/nikapps/bazaar-api-laravel

راهنمای کار نوشته شده.

برای پرداخت درون برنامه ای محصولات مصرف شدنی (Consumable) فرآیند هاتون به این صورت باشه مشکلتون حل میشه: (منابع مثل سکه و ... سمت سرور مصرف میشه)

B_zg-uzUYAEuJHc.jpg

----------


## mohammad-de

سلام دوستان
جدیدا کافه بازار ایمیلی برای توسعه دهنده هاش ارسال کرده و اینطور نوشته:
"
*روشـی کـامـلا متوال و شناخته شـده برای خـرید اقلام، ارتقا و یا ارائه خدماتی خاص توسط نرم افزار و بازی، از پرداخت درون برنامه ای استفاده می شود. حال برای انجام مراحل خرید می بایست کاربر یکی از مارکت های آندورید را بر روی دستگاه نصب داشته باشد، حتما و حتما شما از مراحل و روش انجام خرید های درون برنامه ای اطلاع دارید و ما قصد آموزش آن را نداریم.

**همانطور که اطلاع دارید بوسیله نرم افزاری به نام Lucky Patcher می توان فرآیند خرید را جعل نموده و همانند یک خرید واقعی، فرآیند خرید را شبیه سازی نمود. به همین منظور برای امنیت بیشتر و اطمینان از پرداخت های درون برنامه، کتابخانه ای برای شما توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار و بازی آماده نموده ایم و بوسیله این کتابخانه می توانید 100 درصد خریدهای جعل شده توسط نرم افزار فوق را شناسایی کنید. تا کنون نسخه 5.5.3 این نرم افزار منتشر شده است و کتابخانه ی طراحی شده توسط ما تمامی خرید های جعل شده را شناسایی نموده است.*



"

الان کتاب خونش کجاست؟ تو پنل کافه بازار که نتونستم پیداش کنم
اگه کسی لینکی داره ممنون میشم بدید

----------


## hedayatix

> سلام دوستان
> جدیدا کافه بازار ایمیلی برای توسعه دهنده هاش ارسال کرده و اینطور نوشته:
> "
> *روشـی کـامـلا متوال و شناخته شـده برای خـرید اقلام، ارتقا و یا ارائه خدماتی خاص توسط نرم افزار و بازی، از پرداخت درون برنامه ای استفاده می شود. حال برای انجام مراحل خرید می بایست کاربر یکی از مارکت های آندورید را بر روی دستگاه نصب داشته باشد، حتما و حتما شما از مراحل و روش انجام خرید های درون برنامه ای اطلاع دارید و ما قصد آموزش آن را نداریم.
> 
> **همانطور که اطلاع دارید بوسیله نرم افزاری به نام Lucky Patcher می توان فرآیند خرید را جعل نموده و همانند یک خرید واقعی، فرآیند خرید را شبیه سازی نمود. به همین منظور برای امنیت بیشتر و اطمینان از پرداخت های درون برنامه، کتابخانه ای برای شما توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار و بازی آماده نموده ایم و بوسیله این کتابخانه می توانید 100 درصد خریدهای جعل شده توسط نرم افزار فوق را شناسایی کنید. تا کنون نسخه 5.5.3 این نرم افزار منتشر شده است و کتابخانه ی طراحی شده توسط ما تمامی خرید های جعل شده را شناسایی نموده است.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز شما این ایمیل رو خودتون دریافت کردید؟ من چنین ایمیلی دریافت نکردم تا الان! شما کِی ایمیل رو دریافت کردید؟
یعنی به نظر شما اگر این ماجرا صحت داشته باشه مشکل جدیدی که توی پرداخت درون برنامه ای بوجود اومده و بعضی از کاربرا خرید رو انجام می دن اما عضویت اونها به نسخه ی کامل انجام نمی شه مرتبط با همین کتابخونه ی جدید هست؟
کسی نظری داره؟

----------


## mohammad-de

> دوست عزیز شما این ایمیل رو خودتون دریافت کردید؟ من چنین ایمیلی دریافت نکردم تا الان! شما کِی ایمیل رو دریافت کردید؟
> یعنی به نظر شما اگر این ماجرا صحت داشته باشه مشکل جدیدی که توی پرداخت درون برنامه ای بوجود اومده و بعضی از کاربرا خرید رو انجام می دن اما عضویت اونها به نسخه ی کامل انجام نمی شه مرتبط با همین کتابخونه ی جدید هست؟
> کسی نظری داره؟


بله. امروز ظهر دریافت کردم از طرف کافه بازار.

----------


## virus2009

*دوستان این مشکل یک راه حل خیلی ساده دارد*

*اگر با یک دیباگر جواب برگشتی lucky pathcer رو بعد از خرید چک می کردید و اون رو با جواب برگشتی بازار مقایسه می کردید راه حل میومد جلوی چشماتون.*
*به لطف عدم وجود کیف پول برای مارکت های ایرانی ( مثل Google wallet ) مقدار orderId در مارکت های ایرانی وجود ندارد و به جای آن Token قرار گرفته است.
حالا شما خیلی راحت می تونید مقدار orderId و توکن رو با هم مقایسه کنید، اگر مساوی بودن جواب برگشتی از بازار اومده و خرید انجام شده، ولی اگر برابر نبودند یعنی جواب رو lucky patcher فرستاده. ( نحوه استفاده پیوست شد )

اگر نرم افزارتون رو منتشر کردید از روش استفاده کنید و یک آپدیت جدید بدید ولی اگر تازه می خواهید نرم افزارتون رو منتشر کنید پیشنهاد میشه حتما راه حل ایمن تری اجرا کنید.بهترین روش اینه که شما از API ـه توسعه دهنده بازار استفاده کنید چون خرید هایی که تو بازار ثبت شده رو می تونید بررسی کنید. ( من از این روش فعلا استفاده نکردم ولی یکی از دوستان آموزشش رو گذاشته تو این تاپیک)
یک روش دیگه هم هست که میتونید کلا تابع verifyPurchase که تو کلاس IabHelper هست رو تو سرور خودتون اجرا کنید و public key رو که فقط برای این تابع استفاده میشه در نرم افزار نذارید و امضای بازار رو تو سرور بررسی کنید.نحوه عملکردش هم فکر می کنم به این صورته که بازار همون Json برگشتی خرید رو میاد با public key انکود می کنه و میفرسته برای شما، تو تابع verifyPurchase این جواب انکود شده توسط public key دیکود میشه و با جواب برگشتی مقایسه میشه، اگه برابر بودن یعنی درسته، حالا شما باید این جواب انکود شده ( همون signature در جواب برگشتی بازار ) رو به سرور خودتون بفرستید و توسط public key خودتون دیکودش کنید و در جواب بفرستید برای نرم افزار تا با جواب برگشتی از بازار مقایسش کنه. ( تو خیلی از سایت های خارجی این روش کامل توضیح داده شده و کدهاش هست، سرچ بزنید میاد )*

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها عجب سرعت عملی دارند
از سیستم شتاب هم سریعتر هستند.
http://securepayment.ir

پیاده سازی این api سخت نیست فقط کافیه یکم برنامه نویسی سمت سرور کار کنید
میتونید از parse هم استفاده کند که رایگان و پرقدرت هم هست

----------


## poorman

بعله کلا ما خوب بلدیم از شرایطی که به وجود میاد سوء استفاده کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
کلا شما برید یک سرور بگیرید سالی میشه 45 تومن

ایشون یک نفر هم بخره این سرویس رو پول سرورش در میاد بقیش سوده  :قهقهه: 

دوستان عزیز حتی اگه شده پول بدید یکی راه مقابله با لاکی پچر از طریق سرور رو بهتون آموزش بده اما به نظر بنده به کتابخونه هایی که داره تبلیغ میشه اعتماد نکنید.
شما از محتوای کتابخونه خبر ندارید، نمیدونید داره دقیقا چکار میکنه

----------


## c0mmander

> بچه ها عجب سرعت عملی دارند
> از سیستم شتاب هم سریعتر هستند.
> http://securepayment.ir
> 
> پیاده سازی این api سخت نیست فقط کافیه یکم برنامه نویسی سمت سرور کار کنید
> میتونید از parse هم استفاده کند که رایگان و پرقدرت هم هست


برای من دیروز اس ش اومد ... 
کلا همه چیز ما به شیوه انگلیه .. 
یکی یک کاری انجام میده همه چیزش رو رایگان مگذاره بعد از کلی توضیحات همون چیز رایگان , سر اخر یک فرد دیگه (وقتی جیگر فهم شد) بیاد همونو به خودشون بفروشه :|

----------


## storm_saeed

فقط میشه تاسف خورد به حال این مملکت :| همینه پیشرفت نمیکنیم :|

من نمیدونم چرا این تاپیک انقد طولانی شد دوستمون *virus2009* راست میگن راه حل این کار خیلی ساده تر از این حرفاست . انقد این تاپیک ادامه پیدا کرد تا یکی اومد پرداخت امن  :خیلی عصبانی: رو راه اندازی کرد

----------


## hamedjj

اشتباه شد
پاک شود

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

اگه کد های مربوط به پردازش پرداخت رو با C++‎ بنویسیم بازم Lucky Patcher میتونه پچ کنه؟؟

----------


## saeidpsl

من بازی خروس جنگی رو هر کاری کردم هک شد بعد داخل سورسش نگاه کردم دیدم از این کتابخونه استفاده کرده 

درباره و آموزش 

*http://tinyurl.com/o7lvzqv

git

https://github.com/IranApps/InAppBillingHelper
*

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوستان سورس کاملی در این باب سراغ ندارید 
که این تاپیک اینقد کش نیاره ؟؟!!

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان سورس کاملی در این باب سراغ ندارید 
> که این تاپیک اینقد کش نیاره ؟؟!!


این آموزش را ببینید : 
http://answers.uncox.com/android/question/9631

این لینک هم برای پروژه محصولات مصرفی :
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81896269...srafi.rar.html

----------


## ehsanh22

کسی میتونه مشکل منو حل کنه ؟ 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D9%86%D9%85

----------


## ehsanh22

چرا هیچکس یه روش ساده نمیشه که همه بتونن استفاده کنن چرا همه دنبال پول هستن ای بابا

----------


## Ebrahimkh

با تشکر از تمامی دوستانی  که تو این تاپیک شرکت کردن

ولی آخرش سورس یه برنامه در این باب تو این تاپیک به این خوبی گذاشته نشد


دوستان خواهشن یه نمونه سورس از پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو اگه ممکنه تو این تاپیک بزاردید من تا رفرش کد رو رفتم ولی یه بعضی جاهاش رو نتونستم همش null بر میگردونه  :گریه:

----------


## c0mmander

> با تشکر از تمامی دوستانی  که تو این تاپیک شرکت کردن
> 
> ولی آخرش سورس یه برنامه در این باب تو این تاپیک به این خوبی گذاشته نشد
> 
> 
> دوستان خواهشن یه نمونه سورس از پرداخت درون برنامه ای رو اگه ممکنه تو این تاپیک بزاردید من تا رفرش کد رو رفتم ولی یه بعضی جاهاش رو نتونستم همش null بر میگردونه


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B2%D8%A7%D8%B1
:|

----------


## dany323

چطور عدد امضای برنامه خودمون رو پیدا کنیم؟

----------


## Behrooz_CS

دوستان یه کتابخانه هست که ضد پچ هست و امنیت را تضمین می کنه. با C++‎ هم پیاده کردن:

http://antipatcher.ir

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

با سلام .

ما با چنتا از بچه ها گروه برنامه نویسان تلگرام رو راه اندازی کردیم . خوشحال میشیم دوستان دوست داشتند بپپیوندند . 

قوانین : 

برسی برنامه نویسی موبایل 

برسی و تبادل اطلاعات و بازار یابی

برسی برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل های موبایل

لینک گروه : https://telegram.me/joinchat/CATI0wNWc7bmUEv7xg1E5Q

----------


## 1371mamali

> *دوستان این مشکل یک راه حل خیلی ساده دارد*
> 
> *اگر با یک دیباگر جواب برگشتی lucky pathcer رو بعد از خرید چک می کردید و اون رو با جواب برگشتی بازار مقایسه می کردید راه حل میومد جلوی چشماتون.*
> *به لطف عدم وجود کیف پول برای مارکت های ایرانی ( مثل Google wallet ) مقدار orderId در مارکت های ایرانی وجود ندارد و به جای آن Token قرار گرفته است.
> حالا شما خیلی راحت می تونید مقدار orderId و توکن رو با هم مقایسه کنید، اگر مساوی بودن جواب برگشتی از بازار اومده و خرید انجام شده، ولی اگر برابر نبودند یعنی جواب رو lucky patcher فرستاده. ( نحوه استفاده پیوست شد )
> 
> اگر نرم افزارتون رو منتشر کردید از روش استفاده کنید و یک آپدیت جدید بدید ولی اگر تازه می خواهید نرم افزارتون رو منتشر کنید پیشنهاد میشه حتما راه حل ایمن تری اجرا کنید.بهترین روش اینه که شما از API ـه توسعه دهنده بازار استفاده کنید چون خرید هایی که تو بازار ثبت شده رو می تونید بررسی کنید. ( من از این روش فعلا استفاده نکردم ولی یکی از دوستان آموزشش رو گذاشته تو این تاپیک)
> یک روش دیگه هم هست که میتونید کلا تابع verifyPurchase که تو کلاس IabHelper هست رو تو سرور خودتون اجرا کنید و public key رو که فقط برای این تابع استفاده میشه در نرم افزار نذارید و امضای بازار رو تو سرور بررسی کنید.نحوه عملکردش هم فکر می کنم به این صورته که بازار همون Json برگشتی خرید رو میاد با public key انکود می کنه و میفرسته برای شما، تو تابع verifyPurchase این جواب انکود شده توسط public key دیکود میشه و با جواب برگشتی مقایسه میشه، اگه برابر بودن یعنی درسته، حالا شما باید این جواب انکود شده ( همون signature در جواب برگشتی بازار ) رو به سرور خودتون بفرستید و توسط public key خودتون دیکودش کنید و در جواب بفرستید برای نرم افزار تا با جواب برگشتی از بازار مقایسش کنه. ( تو خیلی از سایت های خارجی این روش کامل توضیح داده شده و کدهاش هست، سرچ بزنید میاد )*


اگه میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید خیلی خلاصه هستش گفته هاتون

----------


## 1371mamali

راه حل اینجاست اگه کسی میفهمه یه توضیح بده ببینیم باید چی کار کنیم درکل اما اینطور که پیداست بخش اول مربوط به امضا و کلید میشه و بخش دوم مربوط به نصب بودن لاکی پچر اگه کسی میفهمه توضیح بده اگه تو کد مشکلی دیدید 
ببخشید :

بخش اول
Code to check your certificate
(public void checkSignature(final Context  context
}
try      
Signature[] signatures  =   context.getPackageManager().getPackageInfo(context.getPackageName(),PackageManager.GET_SIGNATURES).signatures
;


      ( < if(signatures[0].toCharsString()!=<YOUR CERTIFICATE STRING GOES HERE     
}     
 Kill the process without warning. If someone changed the certificate//     
 
 is better not to give a hint about why the app stopped working//      

           ;( ()android.os.Process.killProcess(android.os.Process.myPid      

       {     
{   
    (catch(NameNotFoundException ex    
    }     
 Must never fail, so if it does, means someone played with the apk, so kill the process//      
       ;(() android.os.Process.killProcess(android.os.Process.myPid    
{     

{


And how to find which one is your certificate, simple too. You must produce an APK, in release mode, as the debug certificate is different from the release one always. Output your certificate string to a temporary textview to copy it, or to a text file with the next call, IMPORTANT: DO NOT output it the logcat, as the string is too large and the logcat will not show it all and cut the last char characters

;()signatures[0].toCharsString

 ;(()example:YourTextView.setText(signatures[0].toCharsStringNow, remember that when you are back to debug mode, the certificate is different again, and might be different sometimes on each build, so you will get a debug 


hell. Then it is better to use next line to     have it easier when developing, and place it right before calling the certificate testing

(if((context.getApplicationContext().getApplicationInfo().flags &=ApplicationInfo.FLAG_DEBUGGABLE)!=0
}
   ; return    
{


So avoid calling this certification code if in debug mode

بخش دوم تست لاکی پچرAnd now the lucky patcher checker
This code will check its existence. I decompiled all versions of Lucky Patcher, and i've found out that its creator used 2 package names between all realeases. So you only need to keep track of new versions and keep adding future lucky patcher package names to the checking functions.
Also a recommendation, encrypt the package names strings instead of just harcoding them as in the example, so lucky patcher does not come out with a new version which just replaces the strings patching them. Lets make it difficult for crackers


 ()private boolean checkLuckyPatcher
}
   (("if(packageExists("com.dimonvideo.luckypatcher     
}     
        ;return true         
    {     

   (( "if(packageExists("com.chelpus.lackypatch      
}    
       ; return true       
    {    

    (("if(packageExists("com.android.vending.billing.InAppBillingService.L  UCK       
   }    
      ;  return true     
{    

    ;return false    
{

(private boolean packageExists(finalString packageName
}
try       
}       
        ;( ApplicationInfo info =this.getPackageManager().getApplicationInfo(packageName,0               

       ( if(info ==null                
}               
 No need really to test for null, if the package does not//               
 exist it will really rise an exception. but in case Google//               
 changes the API in the future lets be safe and test it//                
          ;  return false              
{               

       ; return true               
{    
   ( catch(Exception ex    
}   
 If we get here only means the Package does not exist//   
    {   

  ;  return false   

{
منبع:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...=votes#tab-top

----------


## mhmf1369

سلام دوستان بنده راهش رو پیدا کردم بدون نیاز به سرور
شما باید لاکی پچر رو گول بزنید به این صورت که قبل از خرید اصلی یک درخواست با SKU جعلی که توی پنل بازار تعریف نکردید بفرستید حالا اگر پرداخت موفقیت آمیز بود یعنی لاکی پچر نصب هست و داره کار می کنه و اگر نبود یعنی لاکی پچر نصب نیست به همین راحتی

----------


## aydin321

> آره جواب داد. یعنی در برنامه ای که توسط لاکی پچ شده بود جواب داد. احتمالا در برنامه ای که پچ نشده دیگه حتما جواب بده. باز دوستان تست کنن
> 
> فقط جهت اطمینان باید در دستور if موارد بیشتری چک بشه، مثل Payload و INAPP_DATA_SIGNATURE و ...
> یعنی قبل از دستور if  باید یه همچین چیزی بنویسیم:
>                      Purchase pu = inv.getPurchase(SKU_PREMIUM);
>                      if (pu == null)
>                          mypayload = "";
>                      else
>                          mypayload = pu.getDeveloperPayload();
> ...


با  سلام  بله  درسته  در  این صورت  با  لاکی  پچر  پچ نمیشه  و  مشکلی  نداره 
;(Purchase pur = inventory.getPurchase(*SKU_PREMIUM**;((mIsPremium* = (inventory.hasPurchase(*SKU_PREMIUM*) && pur.getDeveloperPayload().equals(*paylod*

----------


## jef313

> از دوست عزیزمون *mrzzrm* تشکر میکنم، برای اینکه وجودش به من انگیزه داد
> اول اینکه من اعتقاد دارم اگر کسی تونسته کاری رو بکنه پس منم میتونم
> دوم اینکه سطح فرهنگ ایشون انگیزه داد تا برای بقیه راه رو هموار تر کنم و یک توضیح کوچیک بدم
> 
> دوستان استفاده از API بازار به هیچ عنوان سخت نیست، شاید یکم پیچیدگی داشته باشه ولی سخت نیست
> من اطلاعاتم از وب و PHP به شدت کمه و اکثر اطلاعاتم رو از آموزش خوب دوست عزیزمون *harani* گرفتم ( لینک آموزش )
> 
> برای اینکه از API بازار بتونید استفاده کنید نیاز به دانش حداقلی از سرور و PHP و متدهای GET و POST و همچنین JSON توی وب سرویس دارید
> توی اندروید هم که AsyncTask رو بدونین و نحوه ارتباط با وب سرویس
> ...






تشکر میکنم از شما

ولی یک سوال دارم برای دریافت توکن خرید یا اعتبار خرید کاربر که برنامه را به صورت خرید فروشی دریافت کرده است یعنی قبل از دانلود برنامه پرداخت را انجام داده چگونه باید عمل کنیم ایا کسی راهی میشناسه

دارم یه اپ سفارشی مینویسم که حتما بایستی به صورت فروشی در اختیار کاربر قرار بگیره

----------

